# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Migjeni

## macia_blu

Ne vitin 2004, dikush kujtohet se duke e dhene Migjenin , sllavise, a duke bere zotin me faj per vdekjen  e tij, ndonese perdor fjale qe tingellojne si mbrojtje qe i behet Zotit nga Migjeni, nje pirft e ka nda mendjen me ne fund me ba fame, pune e madhe se duke goditur nje gjeni si Migjeni. ...
....
Per shkrimin e Ms, Zef Simonit," Migjeni perkrahes i nje bote  pa Zot, e i nje shoqnie pa religjion"




Tuj  e dite se ashtu si Zoti nuk ka nevoje per avokate, qofshin keto edhe prifterinjte me te mire  te vendit tone , apo botes se krishter, as Migjeni nuk ka nevoje per mbrojtjen time ndaj urrejtjes, zilise apo naivitetit  te M.S Zef Simonit.




Me tu dhimbte autori I shkrimit Migjeni , perkrahes I nje bote pa Zot e I nje shoqnie pa religjione I bindun ky autor se po ban ndoj zbulim te madh , a ndoshta ndoje buje te madhe, e se po fiton simpatine e nuk e di se kujt, Zotit ndoshtapo qenka ngrit I deshperuem  me e ul Migjenin prap tek njeriu . Cka e pamund me duket, edhe pse luftetari per Zot mundka me qene prift. E pra Migjeni, ndonese me nje jete te shkrut e te mbrapsht, kete shkurtesi te jetes e perjetesoji , pa qene e nevojshme me jetue 60 apo 70 vjet, tuj shkrujt 10 apo 50 vepra, e me mbet ne letersine shqipe (per fat te mire,  jo ne letersine sllave)  nje nder figurat me te arrira te artit te shkruem shqiptar. Migjeni nuk shkroji tuj enderrue ndoj titull. E ndoshta kjo e ban edhe ma te padiskutueshme madheshtine e tij.Shkroji pa ca krye, se cka mundet me e qujt ndoj prift (sidomos ndoj prift ne vjeten 2004 mbasi mujt me I shpetu pushkatimit per 50 vjet komuniszem I cili e filloji mbijetesen e vet me pushkatimin e pothuaj te gjithe prifterinjeve).
Per ma keq prifti qenka ba  I marre, (prej burgimit te gjate duhet ta ket fatziu, e fatlumi qe qenka gjalle pune e madhe se me hakmarrje  qe gabimisht e shfrykeka mbi Migjenin), beson e predikon Zotin si nje nevojtare, per mbrojtjen e   tij ndaj Migjenit.Un deri tash kerkund kurre nuk kam ndigju ndoj prift qe mbron Zotin , por qe I ofron besimtareve Zotin si mbrojtes, edhe te prifterinjve.Keshtu qe si rrjedhoje , dua te them se po kaq sa Zoti ka nevoje per nje avokat te denje ose jo , si Zef Simoni, ka edhe Migjeni per mbrojten time.Gjera te medha  si Zoti, apo Migjeni, nuk u ben dem  as dobi sulmi as mbrojtja e do gjajnave si Prift  a si lexues.Na thjesht po rrahim uji ne tavan , me shty diten , e me mbush naten , mbasi sambas gjasave po kena fillu me pas frike prej dekes , a prej vetmise. Tuj  deshiru te bajm fame e te fitojme nje jete ma te gjate per emrin tone, te pakten.
Kishte me qene ma e udhes , qe ky prift I shpetuem prej pushkatimit, qe une e respektoj  si nje njeri cfaredo , meqe I ka mbet marak puna e shkronjesit, e meqe nuk e len rehat zilia ndaj Migjenit,  e sipas gjasave ky Migjeni ka me jetu gjate ne letrsine shqipe, te merret prifti me botimin e ndoj ditari mbasi  me kerku roman prej tij , po me duket barre e rande , ku tu tregoje lexuesve , pse jo edhe besimtareve qe u lexon ugjillin te dielave, ne kishen ku sherben , se si I kaloji ditet e burgut, ( se ata qe e denuan dhe e torturoan , nuk qene Migjene , as te urdheruar te Migjenit), dhe cka do ta bante ma interesant vepren e tij, do te qe arsyeja , fati, apo gjithcka tjeter te kete qene ajo , lumsi qe e shpetoj te rrallin per te mos thene te vetmin prift, prej pushkatimit. Duke dite se te gjithe besniket e Zotit , u pushkatuan  e u zhduken . 
Teksa lexojme Zef Simonin tuj hanger vedin me dhambe, e tuj jargavit artin e Migjenit ne mbrojtje te Zotit, te vjen ne imagjinate nje gjesend  qe duket si njeri I veshun ne petka prifti. Nuk po du me thane fantazem  e shpetueme prej komunizmit cuditerisht ose ne rrethana te cuditshme.
Kombi yne, e ma fort letersia jone nuk ndihet vecse krenare me ate cka I la Migjeni atyne. (Kombit dhe letersise).E ndersa prifti rropatet me e torite Migjenin, duke dasht me ia ba dhurate sllavise. Ky fenomen bujarie me I dhurue, a me I cquejt shqiptar figurat e kombit po e ndeshim shpesh ne keto vjetet  e fundit, tuj  nis me figurat e  Skenderbe, e Nene Tereze, e tash Migjenin. Edhe ne qofte(larg o Zot me e besue priftin per cka don me thane se Migjeni nuk qenka shqiptar) Migjeni shkroji nje shqipe te paster , te bukur, e gjithe muza e tij flet po shqip,  me te gjithe personazhet.Detajet per rrethanet e vdekjes(fizike) te Migjenit e zhevshin prej asaj culture qe duhet te kish shkrimi I nje te shkolluemi,  e vijne si detaje krejt pa rendesi, ne shkrim.Te gjithe ata qe pretendojne se e njohin sado pak letersine , dhe stilin Migjenian , kane me ndje keqardhje te thelle se si nje prift ne vend qe me prediku shpirtin e paqes , e te dashurise, ne vend qe te predikoje faljen e lutjen , I qenka ligesu shpirti e po kerkon ushtare me luftu kunder figurave si Migjeni.
Ne lidhje me Migjenin me vjen nder mend nje thenie e Oscar Wilde; Arti e parandjen fatin te mire ose te keq, dhe kur arstisti ka permasa (si ato te Migjenit) parandjen edhe fatin e kombit te vet Faktin qe ne vepren e Migjenit mungon Zoti, mua me vjen si telepati e gjeniut, per mbas viteve 44 te kombit te vet.E kjo telepati e Migjenit bahet edhe ma e besueshme kur lexon pikerisht shkrimin e Zef Simonit.
Te ishte M.S Zef Simoni, kaq I deshperuem per shqipnine leterisne pa Zot , per 50 vjet, cudi si mbasi I ka shpetu pushkatimit, pa hiri, spaska plas  vedit.
Me vjen ndyt kur shoh se si  nje prift predikon urrejtje kaq te madhe, duke e fshehur me kujdes  te madh kete urrejtje , nen do fjale si detyre shpirtnore, si besimtar tI deshiroj  te miren vendit tem me Zotin. Dmth sipas Prifitit, duhet besu se e keqja e vendit tij(tone) qenka Migjeni? Dmth sipas priftit , Zoti po vonon  me u kthye ne vendin e tij (tone)  per inatit me Migjenin? Dmth prifti e gjeti celsin I cili hap porten e nga duhet te hykeka Zoti ne vendin e tij(tone) Migjeni?
Keto  jane ne mos naivitete te nje njeriu qe nuk mundi me u ba ma shume se kesisoj prifti , jane mistreclleqe qe vazhdojne me hedh faren e konfuzionit,  e te luftes kunder fugurava  te shquara si Migjeni.

Michigan-Maji 2004, Elinda Marku.

----------


## Leila

U ndale te pikat qe u permendjen dje?

----------


## Brari

Per Migjenin asht shkrue e ka me u shkrujt gjat..

Cka ka thene ky at Mark Simoni?

Mic.. sille dhe shkrimin e tije ta lexojm e te gjykojme dhe ne populli..

----------


## ALBA

Meqenese me ra ne sy shkrimi i ketij prifti , dhe se Elinda ka plot te drejte me mesazhin per sa ka shruar me lart , e solla ketu per ta lexuar te interesuarit e kesaj teme .



Nga Mons. Zef Simoni 
Ipeshkëv Ndihmës në Arqipeshkvinë e Shkodrës



Mbi të gjithë poetët e brezit të quejtun të vjetëve 1930, do të ishte jo i patalent Millosh Gjergj Nikolla. Ju ndie zani ma shumë në vjetin 1944, kur doli në botim, mbas një çensurimi, vepra e tij “Vargjet e lira”. Migjeni pati jetën e shkurtë. Në kohën tonë të lirisë së besimit, mund të shprehemi: Kështu desh Zoti për atë.

E ndiej për një detyrë shpirtnore, si besimtar edhe detyrë t’i dishroj të mirën vendit tim e me Zotin (para se të dalë vepra eme e gjanë mbi letërsinë shqipe), të paraqes këtë material rreth Migjenit me objektivitet, pa inat e zemrim, veç inatit e zemrimit që do të ketë njeriu kundër të keqes. Ky shkrimtar me një poezi të mbylltë, të errët e me pak ajër sllav, deri te poeti sovjetik Majakovski,ishte adhurues i Lindjes së çartun e të egërsueme. Pat një simpati edhe për grupin komunist të Korçës e për shkrimtarët e realizmit sovjetik, si: Gorkin, Fadajevin etj. Ka një prozë të bukur, por pa shejtëni. Me sa trille e shumë probleme sociale, tue paraqitë realitete të randa shqiptare deri te “Legjenda e misrit”, “Luli i vocërr” e “Zeneli”. Migjeni asht origjinal me proza e me poezi të dhimbshme që futën thellësi të fatkeqësive, të mjerimeve tona, por tue të çue kah protesta të rrëzikshme, pse për idetë që paraqet autori, damet i sjell të mëdha, me land krejtësisht pa Zot e kundër religjionit e klerit. Me këto ide do t’i bante shërbim për së largu komunizmit e ma vonë për së afërmi, komunizëm i cili do të luftonte e do të punonte pa asnjë lavdi për të shërue plagët e botës, mbushë me vorfni e shtypje, por që askush nuk do t’ia shtonte ma randë, ma idhtë, me persekutim të rafinuem e të parafinuem të vobektëve, të shtypunvee të drejtëve mjerimet me të gjitha format, për t’u quejtë me të vërtetë komunizëm tanësisht mbrapshti e rrenim. E Migjeni lëshoi para ardhjes së diktaturës komuniste në Shqipni, gazin mbytës që do na çonte deri atje sa me ngja spekulime të mëdha për të dalë në fund gjithçka jashtë realitetit e kundër së vërtetës së njoftun. Migjeni, një nxanës i shkollës ortodokse të Shkodrës e pastaj nxanës i seminarit të Manastirit, shkoi për t’u ba pop, prift i Kishës ortodokse. Por aty këputet si këputet një fryt peme i papjekun, të cilit i ka hy krymbi, pse del nga vetja, tue i sjellë shpinden Zotit
të gjallë në princip e në histori, për të vazhdue të jetë një qënie në krizë të tërbueme deri në vdekje, që i ngjanë në spitalin “Torre Pellice” të Torinos, në spitalin me emën të bukur të Luigji Gonzagës, që edhe vdiq i ri, por me një jetë krejt e kundërta e tij, vdiq shejt me forcat e shejtnisë, tue i shërbye kështu, jezuiti i ri 24-vjeçar, të murtajuemve, i murtajuem edhe ai vetë. E thotë saktë Ismail Kadare për atë, por me qëllim fyes e të randë ndaj besimit: “Mbaroi seminarin si një antiseminarist. Për sytë e një fetari, vazhdon Ismaili, ai ishte një dezertor i fesë. Migjeni delte nga seminari ortodoks si një djallë me tri brirë”. Migjeni urretjen ma të madhe do ta kishte ndaj sa të këqijave, por mbi të gjitha ndaj sa të mirave dhe ndaj asaj që asht ma e mira, se do të përqeshte ne shkrimet e veta të shumta Zotin, do të fyejë dogmat, institucionet shejte, shumë Kishën Katolike, predikimet e gojtarëve apriori.

Nuk do të ishte vetëm ateist, por mbushë me urretje kundër klerit e klerit katolik. Urretja ka punue ne atë. Ka vazhdue urretje ndaj motrave që mbushin botën nëpër spitale me shërbimet e tyne, kryevepra të heshtuna, pa tjetër ndaj zhenive të Kristianizmit dhe burrave të letërsisë së bekueme ruse me Dostojevskin e Leon Tolstoin e mbi të gjithë, për personen që ka ba bota, Krishtin e Gjakosun në Kryq për krejt njerëzimin, vëllanë e turmave fajtore e Dashamirin e përzemërt të të përsekutuemve e të mëkatnorëve.
Do të vinte koha kur Migjeni ta lente veten për së vdekuni në dorë të burrave të rrëzikshëm të diktaturës, që ta adhurojnë të rinjtë me pak njohje, tue arritë bota shqiptare e prishun t’i dhurojë në Shkodër një ndërtesë që do të quhet teatri “Migjeni”, e cila do të vazhdojë si e tillë me këtë emën edhe mbas shembjes zyrtare të komunizmit. 

A nuk do të ishte ma mirë, ma ideale që ky teatër të quhet për lavdi të vërtetë, “Teatri i
Qytetit”, ku në Shkodër lindi e u zhvillue teatri për mbarë Shqipninë në salonet e tyne pranë etenve jezuitë e etenve françeskanë atdhetarë me rrajë, pranë Katedralës së Shkodrës dhe Insitutit të Motrave Stigmatine e në të gjitha këto tue i dhanë Shkodrës e kombit drama shqiptare e të hueja të larta? A nuk do të ishte ma e saktë dhe ma fisnike që teatri “Migjeni” të marrë emnin “Teatri i Qytetit” që njef Zotin, ku ka lulëzim religjioni e që ky qytet i ka dhanë kombit kulturën e shqueme, një qytet që vërtetë ka pësue një ramje, një dekadencë, por që do të jetë e përkohshme, pse një qytet që nuk vdes kurrë e të do përtrihet. Migjeni, ka vdekë në spitalin “Torre Pellice” të Torinos, tue i pasë shërbye me shumë nderim e devocion motrat katolike të spitalit. Punë me dhimbje e pa
shpërblim tokësor, me dashuni të krishtenë dhe ideal, që për së gjalli. Migjeni, nuk e ka kuptue forcën e motrave. Afër vdekjes që po i vinte, do të ketë pa në ato vlerat e tyne që nuk u konsumuen kurr motrave të shpirtit, të sakrificave e të shejtnisë.
Na nuk mund të dimë si ka vdekë Migjeni. Ka vdekë si shkrimtar i sëmundë dhe njeri i shumë ideve negative, por prej lutjeve të motrave që i rrijshin afër, na pelqen të thomi se ka mujtë të vdesë në Tenzonë, ka shkue te i Madhi Zot. E na vetëm për Zotin mund dhe duhet të thomi se asht i Madh. Jo për njerëzit. Për asnjë njeri. Nëse flasim edhe për njerëzit e shquem të atdheut tonë, për asnjë nuk duhet të përdorim termin “i madh”. E asnjë tjetër. Shumë ma mirë ta zevendësojmë, kur e meriton, fjalën i “madh” me fjalën i “i shquem” apor “i lartë”. 

Kemi edhe në historinë kishtare persona të zgjedhuna në këtë emën “i madh”, si Shën Luani i Madh Papë, Shën Gregori i Madh Papë e sa të tjerë në jetën, veprën e shejtininë e tyne, se kanë punue kryesisht për Zotin, Atij ia kanë kushtue çdo fjalë, çdo vepër, të gjitha veprimtaritë. Ndër ata fjala “i madh” nuk ka dalë nga një kreni, nga një pompozitet, nga një lavdi me fuqi tokësore, nga pasione ideologjike e politike, me përmbajtje edhe gënjeshtare.

E vërteta ka pastërti, thjeshtësi, sublimitet dhe e ruan vetveten nga Absoluti.
Me ardhjen në Shqipni për të parën herë të Nunciaturës Apostolike e të Nuncit Apotolik Ivan Dias, ma vonë Kardinal i Bombeit mbas ramjes difinitive të asaj lloj diktature me të gjithë çmenditë, kur Nunci zbriti nga avioni prej Rome në Rinas, këto kjenë fjalët e tija të larta: “Zoti asht i Madh!”. E kush mund të jetë tjetër i madh sa Zoti?! E sa ata njerëz shejten që kanë jetue e ngadhënjye në Atë?!
Për ne që kemi pa e jetue për gati pesëdhjetë vjet një rregjim vetëm rrenues e shtazarak, ku kishte ngadhnjye çdo e keqe, e mbi të gjitha e keqja anti hyjnore, të gjithë rreshtat e Migjenit të shumë poezive kundër Absolutit e frymës së Tij, si: “Parathanja e parathanjeve”, “Të birtë e shekullit të ri”, “Zgjimi”, “Poema e mjerimit”, “Blasfemi”, “Kanga skandaloze”, “Peshë e fatit”, “Kangët e Prendimit”, “Shpirtent shtegtarë”, “Lutje”, e të sa prozave si tragjedi apo komedi: “Nji refren i qytetit tem”, “Në kishë”, “Zoti të dhashtë”, “Idhujt pa krena”, “Gogoli”, “Bukën tonë të përditshme, falna sot”, janë të neveritshmet ide që i dhambin krenave tona aq fort të vrame e shpirtenve tonë të paralizuem në ato ditë të territ të verbër pa Perendi e në atë jetë pa Zot, aq të tërbueme, mizore. Nuk ka nevojë për aso ideshë e shprehjesh migjeniane as shkrimtari ynë, as rinia jonë, jo atdheu ynë që ka nevojë për religjion e Zot, ato ide janë dhunë e mendimit se “ngadhnjimi, ndërgjegja e mendimi i lirë”, paskan qenë për ne, or vëlla, llom i pafund “për të bijtë e shekullit të ri”. Na pranojmë dobësitë njerëzore e gabimet fort fort të randa që kanë rrjedhë prej saj e vullneteve të këqija, se jemi racë njerëzore e rame në mëkat. Duhet të përpiqemi të njofim veten tonë e të shofim Zotin jashtë nesh prej ligjeve të mëdha të kosmosit me dijetarët e shekujve të mëparshëm e ato të mesjetës, të kohës së re dhe biologët e fizikantët e shquem të kohës moderne. Edhe na shofim Zotin mbrenda nesh me ligjën e sigurtë morale. Sikur shofim e jetojmë jashta nesh fazat e madhnueshme të lindjes së diellit e të prendimit të ngadalshëm, mrekulli të realitetit, që kanë lëvizjet e qënies, ligjë e Krijuesit, ashtu përmes Tij, mbrenda vetes sonë të përshëndesim Krijuesin e t’i konceptojmë kërkesat tona. Migjeni, i veshun me rrobën elegante të një mësuesi të Vrakës, të Shkodrës e të Pukës, mes mbrapambetjes materiale, asht ma zemraku i shkrimtarëve, gjithkund me një grusht në shkrimet e tij, stuhi e dhunës vrastare e një grusht paraenverian. Migjeni asht i sëmuri i trupit dhe i shpirtit të vet, që në infinitetin e realitetit të lartësive të mendjes së urtë e të fuqishme njerëzore, gjithçka në pajtim e në përshtatje me lartësitë e së vërtetës, së mirës dhe së bukurës, të tria elemente metafizike të një Absoluti që asht Ideali Suprem, fjalët e Migjenit të shthuruna na duken në shumë vende si fjalë të marra. 

Edhe ato të sa kritikëve entuzistë, që çka po flasin mirë për atë, por plot artificialitet, na duken dhe janë edhe ma të marra. Mund të na dhimbset Migjeni, se do të ishte ba i shquem në të vërtetë e ma me kyvet se në revoltat e veta, por jo tue ecë në udha të gabueme të atyne ideve. Ky shkrimtar i talentuem që i kjan hallin skamit, urisë, sa padrejtësive shoqnore, asht përkrahës i një bote pa Zot e i një shoqnie pa religjion, ku hapen vetëm plagë. 

Këto ide të Migjenit anti-Perendi, kundër konstruksionit të shoqnisë, do ta përshtjellojshin letërsinë tonë, tue e ba Migjenin vetëm një idhull në vorfninë tonë mendore të shterpët të kohës, që do të vijë me zjarr, e me hekur, e qënë një ditë komuniste të shkurtit 1956, ishte data 4, do të vishin eshtent e tij prej Torinos, ku kishte vdekë, më 1938, tue kalue tashti detin e qetë të Adriatikut mbas luftës, për ta varrosë në atdhe, në varrezat e dëshmorëve në Shkodër. Rininë e klasën punëtore do ta çojshin komunistat e shkrimtarët e realizimit socialist para eshtenve të tij e sa herë para bustit e muzeut të tij, si para një lteri spekulues, pa qira e me lule që veshken.
E në veprat e mavonshme të Enverit delte një popull i këputun për një kafshatë bukë, për atë kafshatën e madhe “or vëlla të mjerimit” të atij Migjeni si foshnjarak e të tërbuem të letërsisë sonë, me danga të mëdha. “Poema e mjerimit” e Migjenit, asht një material i dhimbshëm e i rrezikshëm, pse Migjeni ka kapë një aspekt të mjerimit, tue i sjellë botës shqiptare frikë, thatësi e vdekje të një terri të specializuem nga të zezat. 

Kështu Migjeni bahet vrasës i moralit, do të ishte ai që do të shuej dashuninë që e jep të përsosun Krishtenimi edhe ndër vuetje. Do të hiqte bazat e një shoqnie të qetë, Zotin e harmonisë e kategorinë e amshimit të mbinatyrshëm. 
Asht larg e kundra jo vetëm së vërtetës, por edhe kundër mirësisë e njoftjes së shejtnisë. Kanë qenë ngatërrue në atë qiell e tokë e pranon deformimin e përditshëm të rrënimit tëvetëvetes në qytetin e lindjes, tue ndejë e bisedue në Kafën e Madhe aq të famshme, me shokët para luftës. Njashtu sikurse nuk mund të dëbojmë vuejtjet e mjerimit, nuk mund të largojmë padrejtësitë.
Padrejtësia asht mëkat, bahet dhunë e me radhë vrasje, hajni, egoizëm, fort e keqja shpirtligësi me prepotencë. Mundohemi t’i gjejmë një zgjidhje dhe mirë bajmë, por nuk zhduket se i ka rrajët në pasionet, inatet dhe interesat tona. Asht burimi i sa luftave zemrake me shumë dredhi.
“Poema e mjerimit” asht e lidhun me atë të vuajtjes, që gjindet gjithherë në botë. Mund të kërkojmë një zvoglim të saj, ta mëshehim pak, t’ia ndalim hovin, stuhinë, zemërimin e karkatisun të tij nëpër shpinat, zemrat, kokat e kambët tona. Tue u dijtë ma tepër shkaku i vuejtjes, se ajo asht pasojë e mëkatit fillestar, religjioni i jep dritë, ndihmë e lehtësim. Vetëm me anë të religjionit jepet ilaçi i madh për mjerimet e njerëzimit.
Religjionin disi e pat Migjeni nga familja e Kisha ortodokse. Ai mund ta lente rrugën e meshtarisë edhe studimet në universitetin e përmendun të Oksfordit, sikur nuk e pranoi, por kurr prej urretjes e të një urretjeje specifike.
Pat nisë të lidhej disi me Krishtin, të bahej i Tij, por tue dalë nga seminari u ba anti-Krisht. Migjeni mund të quhet figura e sëmurë e anti-Krishtit në letërsinë tonë në Shqipninë e halleve historike.
Migjeni vërteton veten si një shkrimtar që nuk i ka pa mirë problemet. Jo problemet mirë.
“Vargjet e lira”, vargjet e shthuruna, ku në ato ka pak Nitcshe, pak sovjetizem, pak stil, shumë halle, shumë revolucion e shumë helme, botoheshin në vjetin 1944, para se të vinte vdekja e madhe e kombit. Na u aviteshim humnereve e po bijshim në ato. Këtu mund të flas mirë për Migjenin. Ndoshta po të kishte jetue kjo potencë në komunizem, do të kishte qenë një Migjen tjetër. Një tjetër do të thoshte një njeri në tokë krejt afër Zotit. Por ka sjellë një dam të madh, pa asnjë shej pendimi. Vuejtjet e hallet shqiptare kanë qenë të vërteta jashtë tij. Ajo krizë kundër Zotit qe një material i damshëm brenda vetes së tij.
Një cung nënkrejës e një këmishë në shtat i përkasin vetëm vorfnisë? Jo. I përkasin fort mbrapambetjes. Vorfënia nuk asht një plagë e thjeshtë me njerëz të unshëm, të paushqyem, të paveshun që mërdhasin edhe pranë vatrave. Vorfënia bahet sëmundje e pasojave dhe e gjykimeve të gabueme e në një orë fatale e ngjarjeve tragjike, kryesue nga gënjeshtarët e shkathtë që kanë shumë hipokrizi. Hipokrizia nuk qëndron kurr vetëm. Ajo asht e ngjitun me mbrapshti. Koha moderne i ban ballë hipokrizisë tradicionale. Po ana negative e kësaj kohe ka një kulm tjetër që arrinë në instiktet e shtrime që kanë shumë sinqeritet të keq e ma shumë hipokrizi të rafinueme.

Kur Migjeni mori udhën për t’u shërue në Itali, ishte në krizë ai dhe bota. 
Krahnori dhe trupi i tij vuente në shtratin e dhimbave të paravdekjes, në moshën 27-vjeçare e bota në prakun e dhimbave të Luftës së Dytë Botnore, që do ta shkatërronte shumë njerëzimin prej tërbimit të nazizmit e fashizmit, ma vonë të quejtun gjakatarë.
Dy rrymat e tërbueme, shkaktare të luftës, dhanë gjak e tmerr. Por kjo luftë do të na jepte shumë martirë, si polakun Maksimilian Kolbe, e izraeliten ba motër katolike Edith Stein. Mbi dyqind figura të lavdishme, të lum e shejten, shpallë Kisha Katolike në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit njëzetë, që kanë dhanë jetën në kampet e përqëndrimit.
Toka shqiptare, qyteti i Shkodrës, që provoi diktaturën komuniste, pret lumninë e martirëve të vet, lumninë e Kishës e atë të Shqipnisë. Janë katërdhetë martirë në proces, në gjasim të katërdhetë martirëve të Sarandës shqiptare.

Nana Tereze shqiptare e shpallun “E Lume” bindi boten me dashuni e punë shejte e hidhte poshtë “Poemën e mjerimit”, me metodën e Krishtit, që ka dhanë jetën për të vuejtunit e të vobektit. Nana Tereze, kur ka pa, jetue e tue e gjetë pranë në mjerimet e botës e të Indisë, pranë njerëzve skelektikë, gati kufoma, përpara i asht drejtue Zotit e Krishtit me lutje të pandame, për t’I dhanë me kuptue atyne që janë në
mjerim se gjindet dikush që i don.Migjenit nuk i shkoi mendja të kujtonte në Kafen e Madhe për sa vepra të mira që bante Kisha. 
Ka njoftë Migjeni qytetin e Shkodrës dhe kulturën e zgjedhun të saj, të dallueme në Shqipni, kontributin e klerit katolik, me shtyp të lartë, me shkollë fort të shqueme të nivelit europian, tue pasë nëpër shkolla, sidomos ajo e françeskanëve fëmijë e studenta të vobektë e tue u dhanë sa bursa me kujdes, veçanërisht të At Fishës nëpër Universitetet e Europës, për të pasë Shqipnia drejtues, që t’i apin shtetit pak ndihmë, të cilit shtet duhen kërkue shkaqet e mbrapambetjes e vuejtjet e malësorëve në “Legjenda e misrit”, “Luli i vocërr”, “Zeneli”.Shkrimtarët e letërsisë sonë dhe rinia inteligjente në formim duhet të ruejë copa të bukura të auktorit Migjeni dhe në anën tjetër të bahen spjegime prej të aftish për ato përmbajtje të damshme kundër Zotit dhe religjionit.
Gjanat a janë të vërteta, apor nuk janë?!



(Shkrimi eshte marre sipas origjinalit te botuar ne organin e shtypit “Kuvendi”, botuar ne Shqiperi.)

----------


## macia_blu

Hej sa per dijeni, ;;;;;
 Revista Kuvendi, botohet ne Detroit,USA. Te interesuarit per kete reviste te me shkruajne ne emailin "bot_kuvendi@hotmail.com" ose "e_linda01@hotmail.com.Eshte reviste e permuajshme kombetare, informative dhe kulturore. Kete maji ajo shenon vitin e saj te katert . Pra botohet ne Detroit, (shperndahet edhe ne Shqiperi dhe ne te gjitha trojet Shqiptare, si edhe ne Europe, dhe SH B A , ku ka shqiptare.)
(mjaft anetare edhe nga forumi i letersise (kryesisht) jane botuar me cikle te vecanta poetike dhe proza .
...
ALBA, te falenderoj shume , qe e solle ne forum shkrimin dhe dyfish flm ,qe je e njohur me KUVENDIN.
 ju pershendes te gjitheve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LLemadeo

Sipas origjinalit marre ne revisten "Zeri i Larget"

Une si autor po e sjedhe ne kete forum edhe per vizitoret dhe per miqte e dashamiret e forumit shqipetar!
Ju pershendes te gjithve!
LLemadeo

Reagim i autorit, poetit dhe publicistit LLemadeo ne lidhje me artikullin e nje prifti qe sulmon poetin dhe prozatorin e madh Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, "Migjeni":

Shenim i autorit:
Ketu ju paraqes shkrimin tim, me te cilin une si autor, si krijues, i kundershtoj ato akuza e shpifje qe nje prift ka bere ne menyre cinike kunder Migjenit. 
Ky shkrim i imi eshte thjesht nje heqje e maskave te atyre lloj prifterinjesh qe paraqiten para lexuesit me nje cinizem te eger per te vrare poet, krijues, per te frenuar njerzit qe shperndajne dije dhe zhvillojne kulturen njerzore. 
Kete po e bej duke e ballafaquar shkrimin e atij autori prift, me fakte apo ngjarje, ku shume priftrinje si ai, ne kohet e meparshme dhe deri sot, kane synuar te sakatojne vepra dhe kultura e autore te ndryshem, ku nuk kane pertuar te sakatojne deri dhe jete njerzish, duke i djegur e vrare shume njerez deri dhe gra qe i akuzonin per shtrigaetj. 
Jeni te lire qe kete artikull ta merrni per çdo faqe, web, etj, dhe ta ribotoni krahas shkrimit te atije prifti, ku te doni ju jam mirnjohes per ribotime sa me te shumta, pasi deshiroj qe publiku Shqipetar te jete sa me i informuar se çbejne tipat si ai prift sot ne Shqiperi dhe se per çfare ka nevoje Shqiperia sot?! 
Ne se ndokush mundet te marre persiper dhe perkthime ne gjuhe te ndryshme, do te ishte akoma dhe me mire e une ju them: Ju qofshi gjithmone te nderuar!
LLemadeo

A DUHET TA GELLTISIM SI "USHQIM SHPIRTROR", SHKRIMIN E NJE PRIFTI QE SULMON POETIN DHE PROZATORIN E MADH, MILLOSH GJERGJ NIKOLLA, "MIGJENI"???

Meqene se nje prift në Shqiperi, ka botuar nje shkrim, ose me mire te them ka filluar nje lufte kunder Poetit dhe Prozatorit te madh, Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, Migjenit, po shkruaj ketu disa mendime te mijat per ti bere publike qe ti lexoje cilido qe ka deshire, kudo qofte, pa dallim feje, krahine, ideje, kombesie apo nacionaliteti!

Prifti e ka filluar ate lufte kunder Migjenit me disa fjale te Shkrimtarit dhe poetit Ismail Kadare i cili ka thene jo vetem ato fjale te vyera, qe ai i kapur per ti perdorur per shkrimin e vet, sikur Kadare te kete thene ndonje gje te pa vend per Migjeninpor ai ka thene aq shume dhe aq bukur per Migjenin e madh dhe biles mjaft meritueshem, sepse Migjeni ka qene dhe do te mbetet i madh! Edhe pse neper lavderimet e meritueshme per Migjenin ai ka kritikuar ashper dhe shume pa vend te madhin nder te mdhjenjte at Gjergj Fishten Ndoshta i detyruar nga regjimi, ose i provokuar prej regjimit per te iu kundervene ne nje fare menyre Fishtes, ne ate parthenie ne librin e Migjenit, gje qe mbetet ne dore te tij per ta spjeguar kur ta shohe vete te arsyeshme (Shih: Migjeni, vepra1989.)

E sigurisht qe prifti ka pare se çfare eshte shkruar aty edhe ne lavderim te Migjenit apo dhe ne sulm kundër Gjergj Fishtes, ku regjimi e cilson si reaksionar etj, etj
Por atij nuk i sidhen aspak nepermend fyerjet e renda dhe mohimi qe i eshte bere Gjergj Fishtes, deri dhe çvarrimi i tij nga varri prej komunizmit barbar, e vetem pse ai ishte nje njeri i madh, poet e mendimtar i zoti, nje Epike e gjalle e kombit Shqipetare qe frymzoj per gjithmone kombin e popullin Shqipetare per te ditur te mbroje lirine dhe pamvarsine e vet

Atij nuk i bije ndermend qe te zbertheje ato te verteta dhe ti mesoje ata varrmihes te Fishtes qe te kerkojne falje kombit e popullit Shqipetare per ate sulm e poshtrim qe i kane bere trupit dhe vepres se Fishtes edhe per se vdekuri
Keto i them, pasi ai prift na eshte paraqitur si nje klerik i besimit Katolik ne ate lufte qe i ben Migjenit, te cilin Fishta i madh e pati bashkekohes si dhe shume te tjere rilindas e njerz te penes te asaj kohe dhe asnje here nuk e kritikuan as nuk e sulmuan Migjenin!

Nuk eshte shume e çuditshme per te ditur se nga na del ai prift si nje Klerik, pinjoll mendimesh mesjetare te atyre klerikve qe dogjen ne turre te druve ne zemer te Europes shkenctar dhe dijetar te mdhenje qe po hidhnin hapat e para te zhvillimit te mendimit e qytetrimit botror, ku cdo gje mbahej nen tutelen e fese, duke mos lejuar per te ditur asgje per boten ku jetonin, as per vende e popuj te tjere

E ai lloj prifti u ngjan atyre qe e futen ne mes flakve te zjarrit, studiuesin, astronomin e madh Xhordano Brunon, i cili dhe me zjarr neper goje e trup, ashtu i lidhur ne mes turres se druve dhe flakve qe ia ndezi feja, bertiti vetem fjalet : 
E megjithatë bota rrotullohet!. 
Ashtu i dogji Kisha ne mesjete shume te tjere... si dhe mijra gra i dogjen e i theren ku dhe i çane per kembesh para publikut neper qytetet e Europes, pasi i cilsuan si shtriga qe gjoja benin magji dhe hanin njerz, sipas prifterinjve... 

Prifterinjte si ai, per te cilet Papat jane detyruar te kerkojne falje njerzimit me qindra here per ato masakra qe kane bere duke i gjymtuar e djegur njerzit te cilet hodhen ide qe u bene realitet se Bota eshte si nje lemsh, qe rrotullohet rreth vehtese shume te tjera argumenta qe kishin lidhje me realitetit universal te gjithesise

E ai sot e lidhe prap mesjetarisht me lindjen dhe perendimin e diellitprralla mesjetare si ato per planetin tone, qe sipas tyre: "Ishte si nje tepsi dhe e mbante ne dore ai, zoti qe kishte ne mendimet dhe qellimet e veta Kisha mesjetare Europiane!"

Nuk dua te zgjatem shume me hyrjen pasi dua te dal direkt tek ato fjale qe shkruan ai kunder Migjenit

Nuk e dij a thua do ti vije ndo pak turp nga vehtja atij apo cilit do shkarravites, qe e mban vehten si njeri te letrave ne nje kohe kur perbalt figura si Migjeni? 
Por nje prifti me mendime mesjetare nuk besoj qe i vjen turp. Priftrinje qe i çojne ditet me fantazira per prodhime shtrigash imagjinare dhe na paraqiten si profeten deri afer zotit me parashikimet e tyre, ata nuk ndjejne turp per asgje! 

do te ishte jo i pa talent Millosh Gjergj Nikolla 
Shkruan prifti, duke lene nenkuptimin se gjoja Migjeni nuk paska pase talent, per derisa nuk ka shkruar sipas deshirave apo interesave te priftrinjve te asaj kohe apo te çdo kohe...

Ketu  pyes: 
Kush eshte ai njeri i çdo rangu qofte, qe merr neper goje vepren dhe talentin e nje poeti krijues origjinal siç ishte Migjeni? I çfare kapaciteti është? 
Edhe Zoti vetë po te ishte, do te ishte prap me i kujdeseshem per ta injoruar vepren e Migjenit, talentin e tij
I cili ua xhveshi maskat te gjitha llojeve te feve dhe regjimeve... qe nuk benin gje tjeter veç se mashtronin popullin dhe benin sehir atehere kur njerzit vdisnin urie, vdisnin semundjesh 
Ne ate kohe kur ata, parardhsit e atij prifti shkrues, trasheshin Kishave e Xhamijave tulesh, duke i detyruar te varfrit qe te ua mbushnin hambaret e Qelave me rezerva ushqimore dimri e vere?

Por une e kuptoj se kush guxon te shkruaje ashtu kunder Migjenit!
Ata jane te njejtet soj qe dhe sot bejne po te njejten gje, duke mashtruar besimtare te ndershem dhe te pa shkolluar mire dhe duke perfituar prej vuajtjeve te tyre!

Jane e njejta kategori qe pershtaten pushtetarve shtypes te popullit...
Por jane po ata qe pershtaten dhe ngjajne edhe me sojin e atyre qe paten guxuar para disa vitesh te shkruajne edhe kunder Gjergj Kastriotit "Skenderbe", e do te guxojne neser te shkruajne edhe kunder Naimit apo te tjerve njerz te mdhenje te historise dhe kultures Shqipetare!

Ata do te guxojne ne se ne i gelltisim fjalet e tyre paradoksale si gjoja "ushqim shpirtrorë"!

Por mua me habit fakti, se nuk shoh asgjekundi se ku eshte qendrimi i atyre llojeve ndaj aktualiteteit Shqipetare sot ne Shqiperi?
Ç'po ben feja atje, ai dhe priftat apo hoxhat e tjere, sa po ja zbusin varferine atij populli, sa po ndikojne me fjalen e tyre per tu bere njerzit e lire ne mendime, ne fjale, ne kerkesa e ankesa, etj???

Sa po perpiqen ata te shkollojne doktora per tu ardhur ne ndihme te semurve ne Shqiperi qe po vdesin per mungese te çdo lloj mjekimi?

Sa po bejne ata qe neper fshatrat e Shqiperise te kete drita, rruge, autobuze linje ne sherbim te njerzve, te kete furnizime, te kete shkolla per arsimin e femijeve, te ardhmes së Shqiperisë?

Ku jane ata kur Shqiperia ka zi, ka dhembje, kur njerzit mbyten ne detra per faje te qeverive, te atyre qeveritarve qe jane pjelle e asaj diktature per te cilen ai prift flet perciptazi dhe kujton vetem 40 viktima katolike, prifterinjesh te vrare nga regjimi ?

Por per mijra viktima te tjera ne shkrimin e vet, nuk don te ja dije farea thua se ajo diktature ka patur nje lufte vetem kunder katolikve?
Gje qe nuk eshte aspak e vertete, pasi ajo diktature ka vrare mijra njerz te ndershem dhe te pa faj, te cilet kane qene te besimeve te ndryshme dhe skane pas lidhje me klerin.

E, ai me ate menyre dallimi te viktimave nen diktaure del si nje racist radikal qe kerkon te perçaje popullin duke lavderuar vetem katoliket, duke i bere vetem priftat katolike si heronje qe jane viktimizuar nga diktatura

Prap menyra se si ai ka shkruar kunder Migjenit ku ka bere ironi me vuajtjen fizike te poetit dhe me vdekjen e tij, ai prift na paraqet nje djallezi nen veladonin e priftit kur thote se:

Migjeni e pati jeten e shkurtë se ashtu desht zoti! 

Ironi kriminale prifterinjesh mesjetar qe ngjasojne deri dhe me vepra barbare te atyre prifterinjeve qe u vune zjarrin studiuesve te hapsires ne kohrat e mesjetes, apo i lidhen grate me litar ne te dy anet e trupit dhe i terhoqen duke i shkyer e ndare ne dy pjese...drama qe ka kryer Kisha kunder njerzve qe i quante shtriga...

Çfardo lloj vepre qe mund te botoje ai per letersine shqipe, siç paska planifikuar, kurre ato qe ai po i quan vepra siç i quanin librat e Enverit dikur, ato nuk do te shikohen si te vlera, per arsyen e thjeshte se ai nuk shkruan gjuhen Shqipe, pasi me fryrjen e te shkruarit ne menyren dialektore veriore te mesjetes i fryn nje perçarje te kombit, ku injoron gjuhen letrare dhe dialektin e bukur te jugut... Dhe çfarë eshte me e rendesishmja si e keqe e tij, qenka nje mohues dhe varrmihes i krijimtarise se poetit dhe prozatorit te madh Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, e jo vetem aq, por dhe nje kercnim per poezine dhe prozen shqipe.

Ashtu qe ajo veper e tij, nuk do te jete e mirpritur per lexuesin shqipetar, e jo vetem kaq, por theksoj se ai i ka bere nje dem te jashtzakonshem klerit dhe fese katolike ne Shqiperi me ato sharje dhe ironi qe ka perdorur kunder Migjenit e krijimeve te tij, me ato mori akuzash e shpifjesh, saqe ka humbur shume besimtar, shume njerz qe e adhurojne dhe e duan si nje poet dhe krijues te mrekullueshem, i cili ka ditur si askush tjeter te ua çjerre maskat jo vetem regjimeve, qeveritarve te çdo ideje, por dhe deri klerikve te pa shpirt qe bejne sehir kur vdes njeriu unit, te ftohti, kur njerzit thyejne qafen maleve per nje rruge, kur femija vdes per nje qese gjak, kur njeriu vdes per nje operacion

E te gjitha ai i justifikon duke thene fjalet ironike te shekujve:

E kishte te shkrueme prej zotit! 

Fjale qe vadisin dhe mbjedhin injorancë!

Nuk ka se si te jete inati apo zemrimi i tij me i madh se sa ato qe ka filluar te shkruaj dhe ka shkruar, inat e zemrim i nje prifti hipokrit qe ja servir lexuesit te vitit 2004 ato fjale, sikur po ja paraqet lexuesve te paket te shekullit te 15-të te mesjetessepse qenka vete ne mendime gati si nje mesjetar shpellor, qe fatkeqesisht jetoka ne Shkoder dhe ne nje nder Kishat e qytetit me ne ze per njerz te mençur e te vyer per kombin, siç ka qene At Gjergj Fishta, Pater Anton Harapi etj te cilet Migjenin e kane pase bashkekohes, por kurre nuk e kane sulmuar as ironizuar. Por çuditrisht qe te tre dhe shume te tjere njerz te penes se asaj kohe kane kritikuar fort pushtetin e atyre viteve ne Shqiperi! 
Gjë që eshte merite e çdo krijuesi qe te ushtroje kritika te rrepta ndaj pushtetarve dhe ndaj çdo institucioni brenda vendit ku krijuesi jeton, kritika per padrejtsite, per korruptimet etjE ata, si Migjeni, Fishta etj e kane bere mrekullueshem ate mision!

Nje injorant qe nuk merr vesh aspak se çfare eshte poezia, proza apo letersia ne pergjethsi, mundet qe te thoje ato fjale qe thote ai kunder Migjenin, ku e cilson si:

Shkrimtar me nje poezi te mbydhtë, te erret, me pak ajr sllav 

E, sipas llogjikes tij absurde e paska bere dhe kopjac te Majakovskit, i cili ishte ne te njeten kohe si krijues ne Rusi, por ai kurre nuk i kishte as aftesite krijuese as talentin e Migjenit, gje qe nuk ka pase asnje arsye qe Migjeni ti referohet atij bashkekohsi te tij diku larg ne Rusi, per te zhvilluar frymzimet e veta bazuar ne realitetin e jetes Shqipetare.
Se ku e paska pare ai ate ajrin sllav ne vargjet e Migjenit e din vetem djallezia e tij, si nje armik i vargut te lire, i njerzve me talent e aq me shume kunder atij frymezuesi te çdo krijuesi te ri ne Shqiperikunder asaj shkolle te madhe per çdo letrar shqiptar!

E sa per ate lindjen e çartun e te egersueme » (fjalet e tij)
siç e thekson aiPo kujtoj se as ai prift dhe as shoket e tij atje ne Shkoder, nuk lexuam kund nje rrjesht te botuar neper shtypin Shqipetare apo botror dhe ashtu as nje leter lutje Papes atje ne Vatikan, që ai prift apo shoket e tij, te kerkonin ne emer te fese, ti ndalej dora barbare sllave, Serbise, qe dogji e shkatrroj Kosoven tone martire!

Asnje gjurme nuk e hodhen ata lloj priftash apo hoxhesh, biles as kaq sa ka sulmuar Migjenin nuk ka shkruar diçka kunder asaj lindjes se çartun...diçka kunder asaj lufte ne vitet 1998-1999, ne atë aktualitet te atyre ditve e viteve te zeza per kombin.
Egersine e lindjes e ka njofte populli shqipetare dhe e ka perballuar dhe po e perballon me gjakun e bijve te vet edhe pse ai lloj me llojin e vet si prifterinje e hoxhallare, fshihen kur populli digjet e derdh gjak !

Nuk perfshije ketu ata Prifterinje shume te nderuar qe kane ndihmuar ne menyre humane si situaten e luftes ne Kosove, por dhe ne Shqiperi ku kane punuar mjaft mire neper disa zona te Shqiperise...gjithnje te ndihmuar nga prifterinje Italiane, ku kane shtruar edhe ndonje rruge te vogel apo kane ndihmuar ne fusha te tjera, por gjithnje nen ndikimin e prifterinjeve Italiane qe u kane qendruar ne koke investimeve te tyre
Ata prifterinje meritojne lavderim dhe rrespekt, por ata nuk jane ngritur kunder Migjenit dhe asnje krijuesi tjeter Shqipetare.

Pra edhe nje here, kujtoj se Maksim Gorki as Fadajevet, te cilet shquhen vetem per nje servilizem ndaj nje ideje barbare siç eshte komunizmi, pra si krijues qe iu bene sherbetor diktatures ata mbeten te pa lexueshem, sepse u mungoje universalizmi ne hapsirat e krijimeve te tyrePra ata nuk kane patur kurre ate talent dhe fuqi krijuese siç e kish Migjeni, e aq me pak qe ata nuk kane ditur te zberthejne asnje problem shoqeror e as te denoncojne mjerim e varferi, te akuzojne dhe autoret, shkaktaret e asaj gjendje dhe pse ishin nder ata shkaktare edhe prifterinjte qe mbidhnin injorance duke ua thene njerzve ne sy :

Vdis, se ashtu thote Zoti!

Ndodh jo rradhe kur injoranca fshihet bashke me djallin nen veladonin e priftit... qofte edhe ne Shkoder!
Shekujt prodhojne here mbas here dhe pinjoll shpifjesh dhe mashtrimesh, deri dhe neper mendimet e disa prifterinje qe perpiqen te keq orinetojne njerzimin drejt urrejtjes, drejt shembjes se vlerave dhe te kultures se mirfillte krijuese letrare!

E ata nuk jane gje tjeter veçse "pseudo klerik", "pseudo priftrinjë", ose "pseudo besimtar" !
E Zoti qe eshte nje per te gjithe i njejtë, ne se ekziston, ai ua ka ndalur driten qe te shohin mire udhen e tyre, punen e tyre, detyren etyre, e ne udhen qe ata e kane futur vehten duke vrare krijuesit edhe ne varr, Zoti i lajmron që te kthjellohen jo duke sulmuar Migjenin, por duke zhvilluar trurin e vet, i gjithi ai lloj! 
Pasi ai dhe te tjere si ai, kane dale jashte grigjes se Zotit, duke marre ferrat duke u zvarritur si gjarperinje helmues, kunder vargut te lire, kunder fjales e mendimit te lire Migjenian, duke u ngritur edhe kunder gjithe adhuruesve te tij, qe jane po thuajse gjithe populli Shqipetar!

Sipas tij, njerzimi nuk duhet te protestoje kunder varferise, kunder shkaktarve qe e sjedhin varferine, qofshin ata dhe prifterinje qe abuzojne me misionin e tyre 

Kjo bote e kjo gjithesi nuk mbetet pa Zot, ne se vertet ekziston, pasi nuk ka mundur asnje klerik deri me sot te shkoje me tej se ato profeci qe permban Bibla apo Kuraniedhe pse ne emer te Zotit, sot si dhe neper dymije vjet me radhe, eshte abuzuar e spekulluar aq shume e kryesisht nga kishat...

E aty, Zoti na paraqitet i kudo gjindshem, prane çdo gjeje dhe mbi çdo gjedhe Zoti nuk ka thene kurre qe ti ndertohen as Kisha as Xhamija me miliarda dollare, nuk ka thene asgjekundi dhe asnje here qe te krijohen qindra miliona shkolla per prifterinje e hoxhallare e te pregatiten njerz qe bejne nje jete per qef, duke konsumuar me miliarda dollar shpenzime... ne nje kohe kur miliona njerz ne bote vdesin urie e per mungesa ushqimi e mjekimi

Abuzimet e klerikve me profecite Biblike dhe me fete jane te pa llogaritshme, aq sa sot ne shume vende te botes Kisha te tera kan mbetur dhe po mbesin bosh çdo dite dhe me shume, ku as per festen e Krishtlindjeve nuk hyjne me shume se 200 vete ne nje Kishe normale qyteti
E aq me shume te pa deshirueshme po i bejne ato per besimtaret, ngjarjet qe prifterinjte kane kryer, si pedofilite me femije ne Amerike, perdhunimi i garve neper Kisha te Europes etj

Me ato faje te renda te klerikve duhet te merren kleriket, para se te vijne tek lufta kunder Migjenit

Sipas fjalve te tij, asnje njeri qe nuk ndjek shkollen e prifterinjeve
nuk qenka ne udhen e Zotitpor qenka ne ate qe ai e quan: 
krize e terbueme deri ne vdekje

Une e shikoj si nje turp jo vetem per ate prift qe ka shkruar ne ate menyre cinike dhe shume fyese per poetin, por si nje turp edhe per te gjithe kleriket qe ai perfaqeson me ato fjale qe thote per Poetin, ku e permend ndrrimin e jetes se tij, sikur ai prift te te mos ishte fare njeri i Kishes! 

Edhe krahasimi qe ai ben me emrin e spitalit ku ai e dhunon emrin e Migjenit, ne krahasimet qe ka bere duke lavderuar nje tjeter njeri jo poet, e aq me pak i njohur per shqiptaret, kur ben fjale per ate spital, ku poeti vuajti fizikisht prej asaj semundje te rende...qe shkak i mos sherimit te atyre semundjeve kane qene injorancat qe ka mbjedhur feja ne shekujt e me parshem duke mos i lene njerzit qe te studijojne, e te zbulojne semundjet e shkaqet dhe luften kunder tyrepor i detyronte njerzit ta prisnin vdekjen ne shtepi pa ilaçe, pa spitale vetem e vetem qe ta kishin me te lehte ti mashtronin dhe ti shfrytezonin

Ndersa une duke mos pranuar aspak qe Migjeni te kete qene me ide komuniste siç e ka thene ai ne shkrimin e vet, se gjoja ai paka ndenjur me komunist...gje qe nuk do te thote se je komunist pse rrin me komunistet...e aq me pak mund te ndikojne tek nje poet njerz qe nuk i kane aftesite e tij ne botkuptimin e ideve apo aktualiteteve...
Por krahasimi i priftit ngjan aq shume me racizmin komunist qe i ndau njerzit ne dy shtresa: "Te prekurit politik dhe njerzit e partise!"

E une do te thoja se Migjeni eshte arratisur me plot te drejte nga seminaret kishtare ortodokse ku ka qene, pasi aty ka pare hipokrizite e prifterinjve, ku nuk ka gjetur asgje te shenjte atje, por vetem hipokrizi e mashtrim ndaj njerzve te thjeshte dhe te vuajtur

Ai ka dale siç del nje Engjull prej rrethit te djajve kur i sheh se ata kane pushtuar shkolla e universitete ne emer te Zotit, kur luajne me vuajtjet e njerzve duke shitur fjale bible sipas interpretimit te orekseve te tyrene ate kohe kur populli donte shkolla per te mesuar gjuhen Shqipe, donte spitale, pune, zhvillim e jete normale

Ashtu ai e braktisi Kishen duke e denoncuar botrisht klerin ne pergjithsi, si mashtrues e dredharake qe abuzon me emrin e Zotit ku dhe lufton neper shekuj duke u perpjekur qe ta pervetsoje Zotin si prone private, pastaj per ta shitur, here si katolik, here si islam, here si ortodoks, e tashme jane bere dhe nja 20 religjione te tjera, deri tek Jehovai e apo feja e djallit, te cilet ne propogandat e tyre, kleriket e fese katolike i paraqesin si mashtruesit dhe dredharaket me te mdhenje!

Migjeni natyrisht qe u eshte kundervene dogmave fetare, ku vete Dogmat, si baza te fese nuk jane gjithmone te verteta!

Fshehja shpesh e klerikve, per fajet qe bejne, pas motrave murgesha, eshte sa e pa drejte por aq dhe abuzive! Fshehja pas njerzve te bindur ne jeten e tyre si sherbetore te fese, te cilat shpesh e braktisen deri dhe fene, duke marre persiper barren e rende te ndihmes humane direkte per njerzit e vuajtur ne varferi e semundje

E nje shembull origjinal ishte dhe Nena Tereze e cila iu kundervu shume kohe Kishes, ku dhe deri Papat e sulmuan nje fare kohepor kur e pane se ajo u be mbare botrore si shembull i pervujtesise dhe u humanizmit te saj, duke e sfiduar dhe rolin e Kishes ne boteKisha dhe vete Papa e thirri me lavderime dhe i afroj dhe ndihme per vepren e saj humane

Prifterinjte akoma nuk e kane te qarte se: 
Te duash Zotin dhe birin e tij Jezu Krishtin, nuk do te thote qe te shkosh e te marresh vize, apo leje tek Kisha katolikeapo tek ai prift apo shoket si ai atje ne Shkoder!

Ai e akuzon me lart Migjenin sikur ishte pro sllav, dhe se kishte ajr lindje?
Ne ato fjale ai prift del kunder vetvehtes duke rene ne kurthin qe ja ka ngritur vehtes vete me fjalet e veta:

Sigurisht qe po, sepse e ka shkruar te zezen me te zi

Kur prifti pas akuzave qe i ben Migjenit si perkrahes gjoja i Majakovskit apo Fadajevit, duke e cilsuar si pro sllav, me poshte ai lavderon ato pena te medha te Rusise, si Dostojevskin dhe Leon Tolstoin, ku me sa duket ai ka harruar qe, te dy jane sllavë dhe biles jane dy pena te medha te Rusise Cariste dhe me vone kohes tyre, komuniste. 
Jane bij te atij Cari qe investonte ne Serbi per te pushtuar trojet e popullin Shqipetar

A thua se qenka vete me shume sllav se Migjeni i cili ne krijimet e tij nuk ka lene asnje imitim sllav apo asnje lloj ajri lindor, perveç se themelisht Shqipetar!?

E, pro sllav nuk i them atij prifti pse ka simpati per ato pena te medha te Rusise as per ato qe ka akuzuar Migjenin, por po them qe ai me cinizmin e vet e fyen rende fene katolike Shqipetare. Dhe Kishen katolike e ka goditur me ato fjale kunder Migjenit, me nje thike pas shpine, sa qe as diktatura nuk e ka goditur aq tinzisht sa ai!

Diktatura i fshiu besimet per te gjithe nje lloj, dhe ne menyre deklarative deri me Kushtetute ashtu hapur.
Nndersa ai lloj prifti ja debon besimtaret Kishes katolike ne menyre tinzare dhe shume hipokrite!

Ideja e atij prifti, per ta fshire deri dhe emrin e atij poeti te madh te popullit shqiptar nga Teatri i Shkodrës eshte sa cinike aq edhe raciste, nje racizem qe fshihet ne prifterinje katolik si ai.
Dhe me duket se emri i Migjenit ua prish shume punen priftrinjve si ai shkrues, ne perpjekjet e tyre per te mashtruar e abuzuar me popullin, ne emer te fese

Ai prift permend lulezime te qyteteit te Shkodres dhe ben thirrje per ndryshimin e emrit te Teatrit Migjeni, ne nje kohe kur Shkodra digjet ne shkrumbin e urise, pa punsise, vuajtjes e mjerimit te gjithanshem, te baltes e te mungeses se ujit te pishem, te dritave per te pare njeri tjetrin, shkrumon nen erresiren e analfabetizmit ku mijra femije jane pa shkolle, pse nuk kane shkolla, pse nuk kane siguri jete
Shkodra vuan ne gerhamat me te lodhshme qe ne kohet e mesjetes ku mijra lypsat e varfer i kane mbushur rruget e atij qytetitNdersa Kishat e Xhamijat lulezojne si per ironi te atij realiteti, biles lulezojne me shume se ne kohe te Romakve apo te Turqise ne Shkoder e kudo ne shqiperi Ne vend qe ata klerik te kishin ndertuar ne vend te ndonje Kishe apo Xhamije ne menyre humane dhe ndonje shkolle per femijet Shqipetare! 
Por tash kleri duket se ka problem vetem fshirjen e Migjenit si emer, per te mos iu trembur me fare, jeteses se klerikve ne lulezim atje, ku po u shtohen njerzit e pa shkolle, ku po shtohet injoranca gje qe do te thote u jep mundesi prifterinjve qe te kene me shume mundesi per shitje te liturgjive te tyre
E sigurisht ndonje emer tjeter ne prapa skene te klerit edhe pse nuk e thote ai prift, do te tentohet te vendoset mbi emrin e Migjenit Gje qe nuk besoj se do te lejoje kultura dhe qytetrimi i popullit i intelektualizmit Shkodran dhe Shqiptar!

Por une do te thoja se Kleri ka shume pune te tjera para se te guxoje te vije aty, deri tek heqja e emrit te Migjenit nga tetari "Migjeni" Shkoder:

Duhen shuar se pari abuzimet me te vdekurit, me vorret nen hijen e Kishes ne Shkoder, deri dhe me shitje te trojeve per varreza ne vorret historike te Rrmajit, ku po i çvarrosin njerzit dhe po ua tresin eshtrat ne thase plasmasivetem qe te ken vrreza boshe per ti shitur, e ato pazare ndodhin ne oborr apo ambiente te Kishes ne Shkoder!

Neper fshatrat e ne male ka nevoje qe perfaqesuesit e vertete te klerit te shkojne dhe te shohin atje se si po jetojne atje ne gjendje te mjerueshme, njerzit, besimtaret, ku mijra prej tyre po braktisin vendin duke i lene malet shkrete nje here e per gjithmone
Dilni e shihni se sa besimtar, nena me femije te Shkodres dhe rrethine, vajza te reja gjenden te izoluara, pa shkolle dhe pa jeten e lire, vetem per shkaqe grindjesh e vrasjesh, ku shpesh kleri i ka cilesuar si Kanunore, duke hedhur balte edhe mbi Kanunin dhe ata autore e komentar te mdhenje te tij si At Shtjefen Gjeçovi e At, Gjergj Fishta, vrasje pra qe nuk kane lidhje me Kanunin, por ne shume raste edhe per gatrresa qe nxiten prej klerikve dhe atyre lloj kryepleqesh qe i perkrah Kisha

Shkodra ka nevoje per shume gjera te tjera jetike me perpara se sa te varrose emrin e Migjenit apo te djege krijimet e tijGje qe nuk besoj se do ta pranoje kurre populli i Shkodrës !

Te ironizohet me vdekjen e njeriut eshte mekat, gjynah, mirpo ai prift e ben si per qef ate ironi me vdekjen e poetit, i cili e ironizon ne menyre shume harbute.
Migjeni ka ndrruar jete si çdo njeri i ri apo i vjeter qe ja ka borxh jeten ketij Dheu, por nje gje eshte e qarte, se sikur njerzimi te mos kishte pase pengesa te prifterinjve apo klerikve te tjere injorante neper shekujshume njerz nuk do te kishin vdekur ne moshe te re per shkaqe semundjesh qe sot jane te mjekueshme ne te gjitha vendet e botes perveç se ne Shqiperi akoma jo, pasi atje akoma ka prifterinje dhe klerike te tjere qe i prijne injorances me shume se zhvillimitashtu siç ka qeveritar hajdute qe vjedhin deri edhe fondet per shendetesine, ashtu siç ka edhe mjek qe vjedhin te semuret duke u marre para per operacionet etj

Ka prifterinje qe nuk jane te perkushtuar per asnje lloj ngritje problemesh ne asnje institucion te shtetit as te botes per vuajtjet e krizat shoqerore ne Shqiperi, ku njeriu vret njeruin ne familje vetem prej krizave psiqike qe ka shkaktuar mungesa e punes, e bukes apo e gjerave jetike atje

Eh, ato motra qe i kane sherbyer Migjenit atehere, apo sherbejne kudo ne bote sot, nuk jane motrat vetem te fese katolike, por jane dhe motra islame dhe te çdo feje tjeter... por edhe ateiste ne bindjet e veta, qe u sherbejne te semurve me ndrim e dashuri te madhe neper bote!

Humanizmi ne shpirtin e njerzve nuk eshte fryt i fese katolike, por eshte fryt i nje edukimi njerzor qe zen fille qe ne gjirin e Nënave me kulture, me mençuri, te baballarve te urte që u mekojne femijeve dashuri e rrespekt per njeri tjetrin, dhe jo urrejtje qe u ushqeka ai prift midis njerzve, duke u perpjekur qe ti armiqesoje kunder Migjenit dhe atyre qe e kane simpatizuar apo e kane idol te poezise. 

Edhe nje here po them, se ato motra nuk kane nevoje fare per kujtimin e atij prifti as per vlersimin e tij pasi ato nuk e kane bere per asnje lloj lavderimi, por e kane bere per humanizemn ndaj atyre te semurve, ashtu siç e kane bere ato motra ndihmes mjeke per Migjenin, pacientin e tyre, te cilin ai prift ua akuzon e ua shpif, e sikur ato ta dinin se ai prift abuzon me humanizmin e tyre ndaj Migjenit, ato sigurisht qe do te distancoheshin menjehere nga klerik te tillë! 
Pasi asnje njeri qe ben nje veper humane nuk ka nevoje qe te ja kujtoje askush sepse e ka bere per njeriun, per Zotin dhe per shpirtin e vet! E aq me pak kane te drejte prifterinjte ti perdorin emrat e humanve dhe te abuzojne me emrat e tyre per te perfituar autoritet !

E, sa per perpjekjet e atije prifti qe filozofon duke u mbeshtetur ne termat teologjike, po jap nje pergjigje qe e meriton ajo pseudo-filozofia e atij lloj kleriku.
Dhe keto le tu sherbejne te gjithe klerikve!

Sipas profecive Biblike apo Kuranore e deri dhe budiste si feja me e vjeter e botes:
Zoti nuk ka thene kurre dhe askund qe eshte i madh!
Zoti ka thene : Une jam ai qe jam! 
Pra nuk ka pranuar te quhet as i madh as i vogel. 
Njerzit me veprat e tyre behen te mdhenje ose mbesin normal, por ka dhe nga ata qe behen me te vegjel seç jane apo qe mbahen, siç qenka dhe ai njeri prej syreshsepse e ka bere vehten shume me te vogel ne shpirt seç eshte shitur ne ate shkrimku qe ne fillim perpiqet te i mburret lexuesit se ai po na botoka nje diçka per letersine Shqipeqe e paske quajtur veper edhe pa dale ne drite asgje akoma
E, fjalen veper e vendos vetem lexuesi, populli, askush nuk ka te drejte te vjedhe vlersime per punen e tij, as tituj, e aq me pak, para se te kete bere diçka!

E njerz te medhenje me vepra te medha ka kjo bote shume dhe jane te pa harrueshem, njerz qe bota i ka radhitur ne nje liste botrore ku quhen njerzit e mdhenje te kohrave, epokave etj
E diktatura donte ti lente te gjithe ne nje kategori si ne Stallë, ku te mos dallohej as intelegjenca nga injoranca, dhe injoranti behej minister ndersa intelektuali i universiteteve te Vjenes apo Romes dergohej ne burg politik

Edhe ai prift me filozofine e tij na çfaqet si nje mikro diktator ne shpirt, ku i dashka te gjithe ne rrjesht nje soj si besimtare te bindur, ku te ulin koken, intelektual dhe te pa shkolle dhe te luten para pallavrave te tija me ore te tera, kur ai prdikon, si: se Migjeni vdiq se paska dashte Zotia thua mos ia tha Zoti atij atë gje? 

Pra populli nuk eshte turme, por eshte nje shoqeri njerzore ku nxjerr njerz te mdhenje dhe mjaft te kulturuar, por nga nje here mjerisht dhe prifterinje te djallezuar siç ka denoncuar vetvehten vete ai prift, me shkrimin kunder Migjenit! 

Prap ai vlerson fene mbi çdo gje, ku sipas tije, vepra te medha bekan vetem priftat e sidomos ata te fese katolikedhe se vetem ata e meritokan emertimin si: i madh

Por jo, klerike te tille nuk kane bere asnje lloj vepre te madhe per tu quajtur i madh, apo te mdhenje, perveç se atyre qe jane marre me lemij kulturore ne fusha te artit, pikture, letersi, muzike apo ndonje fushe tjeter, ne te cilet vertet kane shkelqyer Por si priftrinje predikues te thjeshte te dogmave fetare, te fese, nuk kane pse te quhen te mdhenje kurre.

E une jam nje katolik si rrjedhe besimtaresh, por besoj ne nje Zot qe eshte njelloj per te gjitha fete dhe besimtaret. Por une dij te hyje dhe ne Xhami e te degjoj me rrespekt edhe predikimin e Hoxhes se mire, dhe te lutem po te njetit Zot e te dal i knaqur ne shpirt
E ne se Kishat, kur te mund te zbuloj se kane prifterinje te tille si ay lloj prifti, une nuk do te shkoj kurre brenda tyre, por vetem kur te kuptoj se aty ka vertet njerz te mençur, te kulturuar qe dijne te lidhin boten shpirtrore te njerzve me besimin ne Zotin e te gjithve, duke u qendruar prane njerzve ne ditet kur populli vuan, e kur te jem i bindur se ata nuk fshehin ne shpirtin e tyre ndjenja raciste percarse apo denigruese kunder poetve e njerzve te kultures!

Ne se ai prift e ka shpirtin e paralizuar siç dhe shkruan ne artikullin e vet, qe nuk do ta quaja as artikull, as shkrim, asgje qe ka lidhje me fushen e letrave, por vetem nje sulm barbar i nje prifti mesjetar ndaj nje poeti te madh siç eshte Migjeni! 
Atehere ai ka nevoje qe te kerkoje ne thellesi ne vargjet e Migjenit qe te mesojn se si te çlirohet nga roberia apo vetroberimi ku qenka mbytur, nga ai roberim qe ia ka errur syte deri ne ate shkalle sa te ngreje armet kunder kultures, kunder letersise Shqipetare, kunder njerit prej yjeve te poezise dhe te prozes siç eshte Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, Migjeni.

Sot me shume se kurre ka nevoje populli shqipetare per vargjet e Migjenit, per tu frymezuar dhe per te fshire nga pushteti qeveritare hajdute qe jane familjare e fise te diktatures qe vazhdojne te njeten rruge duke shtypur nen maska demokratesh popullin Shqipetare. 
Kane nevoje njerzit qe te mesojne se si te distancohen dhe nga prifterinje te tille si ai, apo nga klerik mashtrues qe ne emer te fese kane ngjallur urrejtje jo vetem kunder poetve apo njerzve te mdhenje te shkences dhe kultures bashkekohore, por kane nxitur deri dhe organizime terroresh te hapura kunder shteteve, kunder popujve qe po bejne luftra te pergjakshme, luftra ku ne qender te tyre jane religionet si shkaqe konflikteshsiç eshte rasti i Izraelit kunder Palestines.

Ndersa prifterinjte e kleriket trashen tulesh neper kisha e xhamija etj, duke udhetuar biles dhe neper avjone si turiste konferencash fetare e kongresesh qe nuk po i sjedhin botes as paqe, as zhvillim, as ndonje veper humane ku te shuhen luftrat, ato luftra qe ata i bekojne
Pra pak po behet e po thuaj aspak nga kleri qe te zhduket varferia te kete vllazerim midis popujve e njerzve me njeri tjeterin etj

E llomi i pa fund, siç thekson Migjeni, jane politikanet mashtrues e hajdute te lidhur me krimin e mafjet si dhe kleriket nxites te urrejtjes siç çfaqet ai prift!

Vetem nje njeri i pa kulture, nje njeri me ndjenja djallezoremund te shkruaje fjalet siç i ka shkruar ai prift per Migjenin, ku thekson se:
Migjeni ashtë i semuri i trupit dhe shpirtit te vet!

Ai deklaron veten si nje njeri i pa shpirt, qe pergojon edhe fatkeqesine e vuajtjen e poetit! 
Ate fatkeqesi qe e ka provuar njerzimi shekull pas shekulli dhe do ta vazhdoje qe ta provoje, sepse asnjeri nuk vdes shendosh, çdo kush e ka nje vuajtje fizike qe quhet semundje! Semundje per te cilat kane punuar dhe po punojne mjeket tash shume shekuj, pune te cilen shpesh ne fillimet e saj e ka injoruar feja tej mase deri edhe duke i denuar me vrasje e djegeje zbuluesit e semundjeve apo te ilaçeve. E ajo ka ndodhur sepse kryesisht prifterinjte, donin qe ta lenin ne erresire vuajtjen dhe vdekjen duke u thene njerzve vetem dy shkaqe:
Se gjoja ai qe vdiq heret u denua nga zoti per gjynahe, apo ai qe rroj shume ishte me zotin se deshti zotin shume!

Ato qe ai i quan si çthurje te Migjenit, apo kritikve qe e lavderojne Migjenin i cilsoni si si marrina 
Une do te ju thonja se më te çthurura fjale qe shkruan dora e nje prifti te fese katolike Shqipetare nuk paskam lexuar ndonje here, dhe ne se ka dhe shume si ai, ajo fe ne Shqiperi, dijeni mire se besimtaret do ti humbase shpejt!

Po kujtoj se per fajin e nje prifti katolik te çthurur ne nje Fshat ne Rugove, (Treve ne Kosove), kur i gjithe Fshati eshte shendrruar ne Musliman me nje fjale e kleriket mund te pyesin se ju tregojne se çberi prifti, ne se nuk e dijnee qe prej asaj kohe nuk ka me Kishë atje por vetem Xhami e besimtar Islam te urte, ku ata besimtare vertet humben nje besim qe perfaqsohej nga nje prift maskara, por gjeten nje besim te ri ku gjeten rrepsektin e nderimin e atyre Hoxhallarve qe prej asja kohe, ne kohe te Turqise, e deri me sot. 
E Rugovasit nuk e kane ndrruar fene aspak nen ndikimin Turk, por vetem prej çthurjeve te atije prifti!

Vetem Migjeni me krijimet e tij madheshtore nuk i ka sjedhe asnje peshtjellim letersise shqipe, siç shpifet ai prift, se gjoja i paska sjedhe pshtjellime etj 
Por i ka sjedhe frymzime dhe modelin e krijuesit vigan qe ngrihet pa frike edhe kunder prifterinjve mashtrues dredharak qe i pijnë gjakun popullit ne kohrat e veshtira.

E nje nder Poetet me te famshem ne Bote, Gjermani i madh: Johan von Goethe, ka shkruar vargjet e famshme kushtuar prometheut, ku me gjuhen e vet ai poet i kundervihet deri dhe Zotit te asaj psikologjise se atij lloj prifti qe sul mon Migjenin, ku nder te tjera shkruan:

PROMETHEU 
(fragment nga Poema)
..
 Une nuk dij gjë me te mjeruar nen Diell, perveç jush o Zotër!
Ju varferisht e ushqeni me therorira
Dhe me fryme lutjesh madherine tuaj!
Dhe do te vdisnit urije, sikur te mos kish 
Te lutur dhe lypsa, budallenje plot me shprese.

Une te te falenderoj ty? 
Perse?
Ke lehtesuar ti ndonjehere dhembjet e te shume munduarit ?
Ke thare ti ndonjehere lotet e te ankthmundarit?
Nuk me farketoj mua dhe me beri burre,
E plotfuqishmja kohe dhe fati i perjetshem,
Zotrit e mije dhe te tu?

Kujtonje ti valle se une jeten do ta urrenja,
Do te iknja neper shkretetira
Sepse jo te gjitha endrrat e lulezuara mu përmbushen
Ketu rrij une dhe krijoj njerz sipas fytyres time !
Nje brez qe te jete i njejte me mua !
Te vuaje, te qaje, te shijoje e te gezohet !
Dhe ty të mos ta vari veshin kurre !
Si unë, si unë !
****************************
Por ajo nuk eshte aspak kundervenjie ndaj Zotit, as e atij poeti te madh Gjerman por as e Migjenitato jane thirrje per ata pseudo-perfaqesues te Zotit qe te ndryshonin taktin e sjedhjes me njerzit dhe te mos i trajtonin njerzit si kafshe duke i lene ne nje amulli pa ndihme e pa zhvillim, pa udhe e pa dritese prifterinje kane qene dhe ne Europen e para 500 vjetve apo me vone dhe ne kohen e Goethe-s, por ata jane bere zedhensit e pare te zhvillimit te shoqerise duke ua pranuar njerzve mendimin ndryshe, vullnetin e lire per pune e zhvillim

Prifterinje që e denoncuan hapur Kishen Katolike duke u distancuar nga masakrat qe beri ne mesjete kunder njerzve ne Europee njeri prej tyre ka qene dhe prifti Gjerman, i madhi Martin Luther, i cili e braktisi Kishen Katolike duke krijuar per here te pare fene e re ne mesjete, Evangjelizmin, besimin e lire dhe mjaft human, qe karakterizohet sot per tolerance, humanizem dhe mirkuptim shume te veçante ne Europe dhe ne bote, ku prej asaj feje deri me sot nuk ka asnje viktime asgjekundi !
E, per ato vargje si dhe shume te tjera, asnje here priftrinjte Gjermane nuk e kane fyer as kritikuar poetin e tyre te madh Johan von Goethe !

E, ata kok bosh, prifterinje si puna e atije prifti qe sulmon Migjenin, qe bene te kunderten u bene shkatrare te perçarjes se fese dhe u krijuan dhjetra besime te tjera qe tashme fete nuk kane me asnje kuptim si me pare, pasi kane marre ngjyrime partiake ne numrin e tyre pa ndalim e ne fund te fundit, Zoti eshte vetem nje per te gjithe!

Ai si nje « monster » e maskuar nen petkun e priftit, ka marre persiper te vajtoje ne emer te atyre puntorve te nderuar qe kane varrosur eshtart e Migjenit ne varrezat e deshmorve ne Shkoder, ne nje kohe kur ata puntore, apo shkrimtar e krijues te tjere qofshin dhe te realizmit socialist, pa marre parasysh ne se ata kane shkruar ndonje lavderim per regjimin kane qene te nderuar dhe jam i bindur dhe sot se ata jane te nderuar dhe ndjehen perjetsisht te nderuar per ate privilegj qe kane patur per te qene kortezhi i Poetit te madh! 
E ai prift, paraqet gadishmerine e vet kriminale per ti çvarrosur ato eshtra, per ta hedhur poetin ndoshta ne ndonje lume, ne Kir ndoshta, ashtu siç bene diktatoret me Fishten e madhndryshe ska kuptim se pse ai sulmon ashper vendosjen e eshtrave te tij ne varrezat e deshmorve te Shkodres!
E bustet e Migjenit, atij ia vrasin syte po njesoj, siç ua vrane syte komunistave barbar veprat e Fishtes e pamja fisnike e tij

Por ndoshta erresira ne mendimet e atij lloji prifti ka arritur deri ne ate shkalle sa që ai nuk e kupton se eshtë ne shpirt komunist dhe Enverist i gjalle?
E une shoh ne fjalet e tije kunder Migjenit nje tip prokurori te diktatures, se si shkruan nje pretence prokuroriale per te çvarrosur dhe per te tretur eshtrat dhe vepren e poetit te madh Migjeni!

Theksoj se çdo njeri qe mendon per te hequr emrin e Migjenit nga Teatri i Shkodres, apo per ti nxjerre eshtrat nga varrezat e deshmorve, qe ai e paska enderr, nuk eshte asgje tjeter veçse nje mikrob diktaturash i maskuar me zhgun prifti apo ndonje funksion tjeter ndokund

Se e kemi vuajtur te gjithe mjerimin nen diktature, ajo dihet pa na e thene ai prift!
Por sikur te ishte gjalle Migjeni do te kishte luftuar shume me shume se sa ju si prifterinje kunder diktatures e ndoshta ai do te kishte qene flamurtari i lirise se shpejte per tu çliruar nga diktatura, sepse poetet e vuajtjeve e te mjerimit si ai kengetar dhe luftetare deri edhe kundra priftrinjve dhe pseudo Zotave qe i prodhoni ju çdo dite, do ti ishte kundervene dhe regjimit e diktatorve si Enveri, Mehmeti, Ramizi, Nexmija e te tjere dikatore qe kane qëne mijra, qe nga me i madhi e deri tek sekretari i partise apo oficeri i sigurimit qe vriste pa gjygj

E priftat u struket shpejt, edhe pse i pushkatuan ne vitet 1940-1955 shumeicen e krerve klerik me te mençur, te tjeret u struket dhe ju nenshtruan presionit te komunizmit deri sa dorzuan çelsat e Kishave, deri edhe ne menyre vullnetare disa prej tyre, ku ja dhane regjimit qe ti bente magazina e stalla lopesh, apo zyra te sekretarve te partise!
Ne nje kohe kur Kisha kishte Forumin me te njohur ne bote, Vatikanin, per te bere thirrje botes e perendimit per nderhyrje urgjent me çdo mjet per ta çliruar popullin qe u dhunua deri ne gjerat e veta shpirterore, deri ne besimin ne Zotin!

Nuk dije se sa ka shkruar ai kunder regjimit komunist, kunder Enver Hoxhes, kunder Ramiz Alise, kunder Nexmije Hoxhes, apo diktatorve te tjere qe e kane dhunuar dhe po vazhdojne ta dhunojne Shqiperine edhe sot me ata pushtetare komunist qe inspirohen dhe investohen nga klani mafjoz nderkombtar qe e drejton Ramiz Alia me rrethin e tij qe nga Tirana e deri ne Europe dhe Amerike

E sikur ai prift apo gjithe kleri ne shqiperi, vetem kaq sa ka shkruar kunder poetit Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, te ishte shkruar sigurisht qe populli Shqipetare do te kishte marre me shume zemer e shprese per te mos pranuar me qe te jetoje ne mjerim, e varferi te tejskajshme, ku po i mbyten femijet neper detra per te ikur per pune e zhvillim jetsor, ku po i zhduken vogjelia si te rrembyer nga mafja per tu vjedhe organet e trupit per te ua shitur te huajvendersa femijet Shqipetare po i vrasin dhe po ua zhdukun edhe trupat pasi ua vjedhin organet

E, se kush e ka vrare moralin me shume, ai prift apo shoket e tij, me heshtjen dhe qendrimin pro qeveritave qe vjedhin, vrasin, e varferojne popullin Shqipetare Apo Migjeni qe ka mbjedhur frymen e revoltes tek njerzit e vuajtur qe te mos e durojne masakren, krimin poshtrimin por te ngrihenkete e ka treguar me fjalet e veta vete ai prift artikull shkrues i cili akuzon Migjnin si kur e ka vrare moralin.
Morali vritet me heshtje ndaj shtypsve te popullit, ndaj vrasesve te njerzve, ndaj qeveritarve hajdute, mafjoze e kriminelheshtja ndaj atyre situatave ne Shqiperi eshte vrasje e moralit!
Te qendruarit sehirxhi, spektator, kur mjerimi dhe injoranca nga pa shkollimi ka pllakosur vendin, eshte vrasje e moralit njerzor!

Ku do te jete valle ai prift me Kishat dhe me prifterinjte e tjere, apo klerike te tjere, kur ne Shqiperi po ndodhin ato krime ndaj jetimve, ndaj 27 femijeve jetime qe i kane zhdukur mafjozet e lidhur me politiken, ne jetimoren e Elbasanit, per tu vjedhur organet e trupit e ku ua kane zhdukur dhe trupat e njome? Sigurisht qe ata lloj prifterinjesh festojne gezimin qe lufta kunder krijuesve si Migjenit filloj dhe sipas tyre do te kene sukses!

E Migjeni nuk eshte rrenuar kurre pse ai ndrroj jete si nje njeri i vertete real, pa maska, pa shtirje, por prej nje fatkeqsie semundje siç i ndodh çdo njeriu sot, qofte Poet, mbret apo prift
Por ajo pjesa e zeze e shpirtit hipokrit te prifterinjeve, ben ironi dhe me vdekjen e poetit. 
E jeta e tij e shkurter per se gjalli, por e pa vdekshme ne vepren e tij, ka nje madheshti dhe permasa gjigande, sepse ai njohu shume gjuhe te huaja, shume kultura dhe popuj e vende neper te cilat la gjurmet e nje njeriu te kulturuar aq shume te shkelqyera, sa disa vende e popuj kane tentuar edhe ta pervetsojne si Gjeni, si trup, e si veper te tij, duke u perpjekur ta bejne te vetin si shtetas e si origjine! 
E vepra e tij sot edhe per lexuesit e huaj eshte nje mrekulli ne fushen e letrave, ashtu siç eshte dhe nje krenari per popullin dhe kombin Shqipetar!

Por ne se regjimi diktatorial ka bere ndonje perqindje te vogel veprash te mira qe nuk mund te mohohen nga askushsiç kane qene dhe vlersimet e disa figurave te rilindjes kombetare, pasi jo te gjitha jane vlersuar ka qene dhe mbrojtja dhe perjetsimi i figures se Migjenit, pamvarsisht se ai ska pase asnje lidhje as simpati me komunizmin, edhe pse diktatura eshte perpjekur qe ti jape ngjyrime politike, gje qe nuk ja ka arritur dot, ashtu siç nuk mund te ja arrije kurre Kisha qe ta fshije nga shpirti i popullit ate poet!

Une do te i kujtoja klerikut anti Migjen, se nuk ka qene vetem Kafja e madhe ne Shkoder, vendi ku ka ndenjur Migjeni dhe ku ka punuar e jetuarpor kane qene vendet e Lulave te vocerr, atje kur dergjej vorfnia bashke me Migjenin ne te ftohtin e akullt te fshatrave te malsinave ku Migjeni dhuronte dije
Atje ku priftat jetonin Kishave te mbydhur si zotri duke ngrene e pire ushqimet me te zgjedhura qe ua merrnin fashatrve, ndoshta dhe kafshaten e fundit, sidomos ne kohet e Migjenit, kur ai shoqeronte me kembe neper debore dhe akull maleve, malsoret me kembe zbathur qe kerkonin miser, vetem pak miser per tu shpetuar shpirtin femijeve ne Puke e ne gjithe shqiperine! 
E, ato karvane vuajtjesh, ata njerz origjinal Migjeni i beri Legjenda te mjerimit, legjenda te nje turpi te klerit, te qeveritarve te asaj kohe, por dhe legjenda te nje turpi te shteteve te Europes se asaj kohe qe mbyteshin ne llukse te vjdhura neper luftrae per nje popull ne Ballkan qe ju be gjoksore Europes per 500 vjet duke ja mbajtur peshen me te rende te luftes under Osmanve, atyre nuk po u binte ndermend qe tu gjendeshin Shqipetarve prane ne ato mjerime, qofte edhe me ndonje thes miser, miser qe ua hidhnin kuajve neper stalla pa mase ne Europe!

Fjalet e atij prifti, sado te liga dhe qellim kqija ndaj Migjenit apo ndja krijuesve ne tersi, nuk me bejne mua aspak qe te zbeh rrespektin dhe dashurine qe kam per njerzit e mdhenje qe ishin klerik, per Prifterinjte si Gjergj Fishta, Anton Harapi, Vinçenc Prenushi, Ndre Mjeda apo Shtjefen Gjeçovi e te tjere te mrekullueshem plot

Por mjerisht kur lexova fjale te tilla te atije prifti, me duhet te kujtoj se shumica e prifterinjeve dhe hoxhallarve i kane mbajtur njerzit me shume ne erresire me genjeshtra e nuska se sa me te verteten dhe me ndihmen humane per ti gjalleruar qe te ishin me te zhvilluar per te iu pregatitur njohjes dhe mashtrimit te diktatures e te mos i nenshtroheshin mashtrimit komunist aq pa pritur ne ditet e luftes se dyte botrore

Ne ato dite kur trupat fashiste gjendeshin ne Shqiperi, shume klerik u ulen salloneve me fashizmin gju me gju ne vend qe te rrinin me popullin dhe ta konsideronitn pushtuesin si pushtues duke e frymzuar popullin qe te rezistoje per ta çliruar vendin duke mos perkrahur ide sllavo-komuniste
E per ate pike, kleriket, e kryesisht prifterinjte kane gjynahet te pa shlyeshme ndaj popullit shqipetar, sepse ishin pjesa intelegjente qe populli ju besonte shumepor ata e lane popullin vetem dhe dolen si padashje ku komunistat heshtjen e klerit para fashizmit e moren si fakt bashkpunimi me fashizmin, edhe pse ata, jo te gjithe nuk bashkpunuan me ta edhe pse darka e dreka me fashistat e fluturime per ne Itali me aroplanet e Duçes i bene shpesh, ne ate kohen kur populli pergjakej burgjeve e internimeve fashiste dhe vdiste urie e semundjesh
Historite nuk harrohen, realiteti mbahet mend edhe nga muret apo nga drunjte e pemve siç tregojne legjendat e vjetra Shqipetare, te cilat jane shume me te vjetra se kleri

E thirrjen e atij prifti, qe njerzit ti nenshtrohn mjerimit, varferise, ti pranojne ato pasi sipas tije, egoizmi dhuna, vrasja e te tjera te kqia te shoqerive apo regjimeve diktaoriale,  i paskan rrenjet ne pasionet dhe interesat tona(fjalet e tijë).

Une po them qe: 
Ato fjale ai prift dhe te tjere si ai ne mendime, le ti mbajne per vehte, sespe as une dhe besoj se as shumica e Shqipetarve nuk do te pranojme kurre qe tu neshtrohemi dhunes se mjerimit, egoizmit e asnje lloj padrejtesie qe shtyp jeten njerzore, jeten e popullit Shqipetar sot atje! 

E njekohesisht u bëjme thirrje te gjithe Shqipetarve qe te mos mbesin viktima te padrejtsive kurre, por te ngrihen me mjete demokratike kunder te kqijave per ti larguar pushtetaret qe shkaktojne mjerime, vjedhje krime etj, por te u distancohen edhe priftrinjve qe poshtrojne figuart historike te kultures e letersise shqipetare apo i servirin publikut fjale pesimiste qe miratojne mjerimin, varferine e krimin ne popullin tone te vuajtur!

Po kujtoj se ka vende e popuj qe nuk e njohin varferine, nuk e njohin padrejtesine, nuk i shtyp askush, nuk eshte askush pa shtepi banimi, nuk eshte askush pa parate e bukes, pa veshje, pa sigurimin e jetes dhe te shendetit, e ato vende dhe popuj jane qindra milioneshe!

E ai prift duhet te mesojë me shume per realitetin botror ku rrespektohen lirite dhe te drejtat e njeriut! 
Te lexoje ndonje rrjesht ndokund si jetojne 82 milon Gjerman, dhe prej tyre 8 milon jane te huaj, si jetojne Francezet, Anglezet, Amerikanet, Kanadezet, Austriaket, Austarlianet, Zvicerrianet, Monakasit, Greket, Spanjollet, Portugezet, Belget, Danezet, Suedezet e shume te tjere

Ai prift i cili i ka vene nje qellim te keq detyres vet, ku paska si qellim te mbjedhe tek njerzit frike, pesimizem, urrejtje, dhe humbje shprese per çdo gje, duke ua serviruar lutjen qe njerzit te pranojne pa drejtsite apo vdekjen ne vuajtje sepse sipas tij, e paska thene Zoti ashtu!!!

Ashtu siç i ka pare problemet Migjeni nuk ka mundur dhe as nuk do te mundet asnje poet ne bote qe ti shohe as ti denoncoje ashtu siç i denoncoje ai duke u dhene edhe orientimet e zgjidhjes, duke denoncuar klasat shfrytzuese te shoqerise, kleriket llupsa dhe mashtrues te shoqerise, duke i diskretituar ata, si dhe duke ua mesuar rruget njerzve qe te shkeputeshin duke mos u besuar me as pushtetarve hajdute, shtypes, por as klerikve genjeshtare.

E, pasi ka bere gjithe ate lufte kunder Migjenit, ne fund e mbydhe me nje fjali ku ua len hapur gjoja per te vendose mendimi i te afteve, per te gjykuar krijimet e Migjenit
Ne nje kohe qe ai e din shume mire se mendimi i te afteve eshte thene e shkruar qarte tash gati 80 vjet me radhe qe kur Migjeni ishte gjalle. Mendime qe kane vlersuar e lartesuar vepren e tij duke e bere te pa vdekshme! 

E pas gjithe atyre ai kthehet prape nen petkun e njeriut te Zotit, pasi ka ngjeshur armet e djallit neper çdo fjale e rrjesht kunder poetit, perseri futet nen veladon ku fsheh ato arme duke u terhequr si i shenjte ne Kishen ku ai qenka si Mons, ipeshkv ndihmes ne Kishen e Shkodres 

E ndersa une po e mbydhi kete shkrim me keto mendime te mijat kunder atij sulmi qe i ka bere poetit te madh Migjeni, me keto fjale:

Kleri Shqipetare, apo feja katolike, nuk besoj se do te jete krenare me klerike si ai!
E ne se ndjehet krenare Kisha katolike per ato qe ka shkruar ai prift kunder Migjenit, me keqardhje them se do te jete shume me pak e besueshme per besimtaret e vet!

Kisha katolike Shqipetare me priftrinje si ai, jo vetem paska humbur besimtaret e vet, por ka marre nje njolle te zeze ne historine e vet si Kishe katolike per gjithe jetet, ku mjerisht ai prift keni hedhur balte edhe mbi figurt e fese katolike te cilet kane luajtur nje rol mjaft te mrekullueshem ne kulturen dhe letersine Shqipetare si at Gjergj Fishta dhe shume te tjere 
Te cilet po te ishin gjalle sot dhe po ta lexonin tekstin qe ka botuar ai prift, ata do te i kerkonin falje publikut Shqipetar per turpin qe ka bere ai me ate shkrim kunder Migjnit!

E populli shqiptar atyre do te ua falte fajin e atij prifti, sepse ata kane qene dhe mbeten burra te mdhenj te kombit per gjithmone, qe nuk shane e as nuk shpifen kunder asnje krijuesi apo poeti per asnje lloj shkaku, e aq me pak per vargjet e ndokujt qe shkruan ashtu siç e ndjen, siç i vjen frymzimi dhe muza krijuese qe ka lindur me njeriun ne genet qe ja ka falur Zoti!

E ata nuk jane sot qe te kerkojne falje per fjalet e shkruara nga ai prift, dhe as të i thone atij qe ta beje ate!Të u kerkoje falje lexuesve dhe adhuruesve te poetit Migjeni, e ne fund te shikoje punen e vet si prift duke mos marre misione djallzore per te denigruar poet apo figura te letersise e te kultures Shqipetare! 

Por ate turp qe ka bere ai sot, si perfaqesues i Kishes katolike, nuk mundet asgje ta shlyeje, asnje falje publike sikur ai ta kerkoje, pasi njeriu cinik ne shpirt si ai e aq armiqsor kunder poetve eshte gati i pafalshem dhe i pa pranueshem as per tu degjuar ne predikimet e tije, e aq me pak i deshirueshem per tu lexuar!
Ai lloj, qe i enderroka qe te u tregoje ca kufinje krijuesve, te cilet une si krijues nuk do ti njoh kurre, ashtu siç nuk i ka njohur Migjeni e nuk i njohen as shume te tjere poet te mrekullueshem, del si nje armik i eger i fjales se lire, i mendimit te lire e aq me teper kunder te madhit poet dhe prozatorit Migjeni!

Çdo kush, qofshin ata klerik apo politikan, krijues apo te tjere qe do te tentojne te hedhin balte mbi krijimtarine e Migjenit, balta do tu kthehet si turp i perjetshem ne fytyrat e tyre, duke u dhene sfiden e nje shkatrrimi para forces se fjales dhe para forces se mendimit te atij gjeniu te madh te poezise dhe prozes Shqipetare!

Ketu ne fund po kujtoj per ata lloj klerikesh, disa vargje te Poetit te madh Iranian Omar Khajami, vargje nga 331 Rubaierat e tij te famshme, me te njohurat dhe me te bukurat ne bote per nga rrjedha dhe filozofia e tyre. 
Vargje te cilat jane te perkthyera nga Poeti i madh Shqiptar, mendimtari, demokrati dhe teologu i madh Fan Noli, i cili dhe ai ka qene prift dhe biles nje nder prifterinjte me te nderuar te Amerikes!

E sikur Noli i madh, te kishte pase sado pak fanatizem racist kleriku siç paska ai prift, Shqiperia do te kishte mbetur pa nje perkthim te perkryer te Omar Khajamit, poet i cili 1200 vjet me pare u eshte kundervene feve ne tersi duke i konsideruar si mashtrime per popujt e njerzimin, duke i cilesuar si Pengime (pranga) per lirine! 

E vertet fete jane pengime per lirine e njerzve, kur ne krye te Kishave apo Xhamijave, apo besimeve te tjera, jane njerz te tille si ai lloj prifti. Besime tashme, qe siç kam thene me lart jane bere si parti poplitike te kqija, te korruoptuara E ato jane jo vetem pengime per liri, por dhe nje semundje e keqe e shoqerise njerzore!

Nga perkthimi i Fan Nolit te vergjeve te Omar Khajamit:

Fragment nga RUBAIERAT
.
Te paskan pare, Zot, ca të shënjteruar,
Kur unë me Qiri te kam kerkuar
Bëj çmund, por je dhe mbetesh i mbuluar,
Stë gjej gjëkund, me ndjej Zot i bekuar!

(Ketu ne keto vargje Poeti e ka fjalen se ne Toke asgje nuk zbatohet ashtu siç thuhet ne profecite Biblike, nga fjalet e Zotit!)

Xhami e Kishe e Tmpull: Roberi !
Kemban e Minare: Nje baterdi !
Dervish e Prift e Hoxhe e Kryq e Hene;
Pengime qe te gjitha per liri ! 

(Poeti denoncon korruptimet e klerikve te çdo lloji, abuzimet e tyre ne emer te Zotit !)
**************************************************  **********
E duke e mbydhur theksoj qe ai prift dhe çdo klerik ne Shqiperi, përpara se te shpifin apo ironizojne jeten e vuajtjet e poetit Migjeni e te ndonje krijuesi tjeter, duhet ti kujtojne keto vargje dhe perkthyesin e tyre Shqipetarin e madh Fan Noli i cili ka patur shume me shume kulture dhe besim ne Zotin se ai dhe se shume prifterinje apo klerike te tjere, qe e perdoron Religionin si nje mjet per te shtypur njerzit e per te shuar dhe zerin e poetve si Migjeni!

LLEMADEO, 21.05.2004

----------


## macia_blu

Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria. 



Letersia s'ka qene kurre e limituar vetem qe te ngjallnin shpresa dhe optimizem me shkrimet e tyre. Letersia nuk eshte fe, sic e ngaterron Zef Simoni keto dite. Letersia eshte art, dhe si e tille nuk mund te kufizohet vetem ne tema qe kenaqin prifterinjte, pa humbur vlerat e saj, si edhe esencen. C'eshte letersia ne qofte se nuk prek ndjenjat e njeriut, mundimet e tyre, merzine, trishtimin, zemerimin si edhe problemet e shoqerise ne periudha te ndryshme te kohes? 

Urrejtja qe ka Zef Simoni per Migjenin dhe qe ia hedh Migjenit si te ishte nje patate e skuqur qe i dogji, nuk e justifikon dot menyren e padrejte se si eshte perpjekur te hedhi balte mbi emrin e tij. Shkrimi i Zef Simonit ishte tejet i eger ndaj Migjenit. Fillon te thote indirekt se aq i ben qe vdiq Migjeni, padashje ben ironi me lirine e besimit, kerkon te lidhi Migjenin me komunizmin, inkurajon percarje fetare dhe largim te realitetit, flet per disa detaje te jetes se tij pa sjellur fakte, ngaterron fene me letersine, fyen jo vetem Migjenin por edhe adhuruesit e tij, dhe gjerat e hidheta qe sheh tek vetja apo njerezia ia hedh Migjenit (a thua se Migjeni shpiku vuajtjen dhe mekatin). 

Ne lidhje me vdekjen e heret te Migjenit, Zef Simoni deklaron, "Ne kohen tone te lirise se besimit, mund te shprehemi: Keshtu desh Zoti per ate," qe ne nje menyre indirekte shpreh nje fare kenaqesie "indiferente" qe Migjeni vdiq. Kjo eshte nje dobesi njerezore, por tregon qarte qe ne paragrafin e pare se synimet e Zef Simonit nuk jane aspak objektive. 

Te besonte Zef Simoni vertet ne lirine e besimit, ai nuk do e kishte sulmuar Migjenin se nuk besoka ne Zot, por do kishte bere nje kritike me vend te punimeve te tij. Cfare lloj lirie besimi eshte kjo kur nuk e le Migjenin te qete, here duke e kritikuar se i duket anti-fetar, here se na qenka komunist, e here se ishte Ortodoks dhe jo Katolik? Ne kohen kur ka jetuar Migjeni, Shqiperia sapo ishte formuar dhe komunizmi nuk njiheshe. Por kur akuzon Migjenin se me idete e tij i ka bere "sherbim per se largu komunizmit" dhe e krahason me Nene Terezen (dike qe Maqedonasit e bejne si te tyren), duhet pyetur Zef Simoni kujt po ia ben kete sherbim kur ia jep Migjenin Serbeve dhe kerkon te krijoje percarje fetare ne Shqiperi, nje vend qe njihet per tolerance ndaj feve te ndryshme. Gjithashtu, duhet ti kujtohet Zef Simonit thenia lapidare e Vaso Pashes, "Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria." 

Realiteti mbetet ashtu sic eshte. Nuk e krijoi Migjeni ate realitetin e zymte, por thjesht pasqyroi tek shkrimet e tij. Zef Simoni shpreh se "Poema e Mjerimit" eshte "nje material... i rrezikshem" pasi Migjeni i ka sjellur "botes shqiptare frike." Por edhe ta kishte shkrojtur Migjeni ate poezi, edhe te mos e kishte shkrojtur, frika, mjerimi, vuajtja dhe dhimbja perseri do ishin aty. Ja qe ndodhi qe Migjeni jetoi ne ato vite, dhe e kishte mjerimin para syve c'do dite. Ai shkruajti per gjerat qe e preken me shume ne jeten e tij, dhe nuk eshte e drejte te kritikohet se nuk vuri nje fund ku te gjithe jetuan te lumtur me pas. Migjeni nuk shkrojti perralla per femije, dhe ne qofte se do kritikohet per kete gje, kritiket nuk jane duke bere punen e tyre. 

Mjerimi eshte pjese e jetes. Feja nuk eshte ilac i mjerimit, sic thote Zef Simoni. Mjerimi, sa do e hidhur te jete, na ben me te dhembshur dhe te kuptueshem ndaj problemeve te te tjereve. Shkurt, na ben njerez e mbase prej kesaj arsyeje nuk ka ilac. Si mund te quhet Migjeni "nje shkrimtar qe nuk i ka pa mire problemet" kur me te njejten fryme kritikohet se duke treguar realitetin i shtin friken popullit? 

Nje gabim te rende qe Zef Simoni ben ne shkrimin e tij jane deklaratat per jeten private te Migjenit ku shkruan se "urrejtja ka punue ne ate," dhe se "ka vazhdue urrejtje ndaj motrave qe mbushin boten neper spitale me sherbimet e tyne, kryevepra te heshtuna." Me keto ai jo vetem flet pa fakte (qe duke qene te tilla, fare lehte mund te quhen genjeshtra), por edhe kerkon qe te rradhisi pohues duke u ngacmuar konshiencen me menyren me te ulet ("Migjeni eshte nje shejtan, nje monster, nje gogol me te gjitha te keqiat qe mund te mendoni qe kur mbartte urrejtje per murgeshat engjellore, kryeveprat e pafajshme qe vetem e kane ndihmuar, imagjinoni sa i lige vertet ka qene.") Zef Simoni nuk ka qene prane Migjenit ne ditet qe ai po vdiste qe t'i tregoje njerezise me kaq bindje qe Migjeni jo vetem qe u ishte mosmirenjohes murgeshave qe u kujdesen per te, por edhe i urrente. Me te njejten bindje, vazhdon te shkruaje se Migjeni "patjeter" ka patur urrejtje per Dostojevskin dhe Leon Tolstoin. 

Por Zef Simoni harron se tjeter eshte letersia e tjeter eshte feja. Migjeni ishte shkrimtar, bashke me Dostojevskin dhe Tolstoin, dhe si shkrimtar nuk kishte pse ti urrente. Feja dhe letersia jane dy te ndryshme dhe keshtu nuk duhen gjykuar me standartet e njera tjetres. Nuk mund te thuash se Migjeni urrejti keta njerez apo ata njerez, dhe te ishte Migjeni kunder fese, kjo nuk do te thote qe ai i ka futur te gjithe ne nje thes (sic po ben ky prift me c'do njeri qe nuk beson ne fene e tij) dhe i ka urryer prej besimit. Artisti, shkrimtari, apo gjeniu admirohet per punen qe ben, dhe jo se cilit Zot i falet. Puna e Migjenit ne kete rast ishte te tregonte realitetin e asaj kohe, nje realitet qe sipas Zef Simonit nuk i nevojitet popullit. (E megjithate realiteti kurre nuk e pyeti njerezine ne e donin apo jo.) 

Eshte nje Migjen tjeter ai qe njohim kur lexojme vargjet e tij. Ndryshe nga c'tregon Zef Simoni, qe e perqesh Migjenin duke e shkruar per te qe "keputet si keputet nje fryt peme i papjekun, te cilit i ka hy krymbi" dhe me te njejten fryme akuzon Migjenin se perqeshte Zotin. Migjeni ishte nje njeri i ndjeshem, qe gezoheshe me rinine dhe natyren, i dhimbeshe mjerimi, vetmia dhe sidomos njerezit qe vuajne, duke perfshire te burgosurin tek "Kanga e te Burgosunit", emigrantet tek "Shpirtet Shtegtare," apo prostituten tek "Melodi e Keputun." 

Tek poezia "Te Lindet Njeriu," ne njohim nje poet qe ka shume shpresa per nje te ardhme me nje udheheqes "qe me fjale te pushton," dhe qe eshte "i madh si madhni." Tek "Te birte e Shekullit te Ri," Migjeni shkruan me pasion dhe patriotizem per te nxitur Shqiptaret qe te luftojne per nje te neserme me te mire. Me vargjet e meposhtme: 

"Na te birte e shekullit te ri, 
me hovin ton e te ndezun peshe, 
nder lufta te reja kemi m'u ndeshe 
dhe per fitore kem' me ra fli." 

Migjeni shpjegon se ia vlen te vdesesh per fitore. Keto lloj poezish nxisin njerezit te mos rrijne duarkryq kur u cenohet vendi. I frymezojne te luftojne, dhe u japin shprese, si edhe u rikujtojne kohe me te bukura. Migjeni ka shkruajtur edhe poezi te tjera me tema te peraferta si "Zgjimi," "Shkendija," "Kanga e Rinis," dhe "Kanget e Pakendueme," ku siguron lexuesin qe gjithshka do jete me mire ne te ardhmen, "se liria filloi me lulzue/dhe e [ndjen] nga Dielli (alegorik) valen." 

"Poema e Mjerimit" tregon nje Migjen tjeter nga Migjeni shpresues. Ky Migjen po vezhgon mjerimin, dhe e "ze trishtimi/kur shef ftyra te zbeta dhe sy te jeshilta qe... shtrijne duert e mpita." E sheh mjerimin ashtu sic eshte, i eger dhe i pashprese, "e neveritshme, e keqe, e turpshme," me foshnje qe qajne "si shpirt' i keq," nena qe mallkojne, dhe femije qe detyrohen te rriten shume shpejt. Ai veshtron shume aspekte te varferise, si prostitutat, mundimi i pashperblyer, uria, vdekja, dhimbja, vetmia, alkoholizmi, etj.. Keto ishin gjerat qe e mundonin Migjenin, dhe ai shkrojti per to. Migjeni ishte njeri dhe si te gjithe njerezit kishte momente te deshperuara dhe i shprehu ashtu sic dinte, ne shkrim. Kritika e Zef Simonit per Migjenin nuk eshte se ishte negativ, por sepse nuk genjente kur tregonte realitetin. Ku eshte "rreziku" se dikush shprehu ndjenjat e veta? S'kishte te drejte Migjeni te merziteshe me jeten? 

Migjeni prek pak a shume te njejtat ndjenja te pashpresa kur shkruan "Blasfemi." Ketu lexojme per lutjet e pafund te njerezve qe vuajne, dhe shikojme kontrastin e kishave dhe xhamiat e bukura ne vende te varfera. Ky ishte nje realitet tjeter qe ekzistonte ne kohen e Migjenit dhe qe akoma ekziston ne kohen tone. Zef Simoni deshtoi te permendte ne shkrimin e tij (s'mund ta quaj kritike) ku shpesh here del nga tema me reklama te teperta mbi kishen, faktin qe vendet e kultit kishin krijuar nje shkeputje ekonomike nga masat e popullit dhe ndersa ato predikonin tek njerezit besimin per Zotin, per vete jetonin ne kushte (shume me) te mira jetese. Perkundrazi, cirret dhe sulmon Migjenin mbi titullin e poezise. Per vargjet s'ka c'te thote se mjafton te shikosh rrotull edhe sot e kesaj dite 

"Xhamiat dhe kishat madhshtore nder vende te mjerueme... 
Kumbonaret dhe minaret e nalta mbi shtepia tona perdhecke..." 

Tek, "Recital' Malsorit," nje poezi e lehte por shume domethenese, Migjeni has dobesine e tij dhe deshiron te jete i fuqishem e te shikoje malin "si dridhet nga grusht' i paligjshem." Eshte nje shkrim qe lexuesve u dhimbet pasi asnjeri nuk deshiron te jete i pafuqishem. Ketu, Migjeni luan edhe me fantazite tona kur jemi ne situata ku ne nuk kemi kontroll, sikur te ishim vertete aq te forte dhe te benim edhe malin te dridheshe nga fuqia jone. 

Te ishte ne dore te tij, Zef Simoni do na kishte kthyer mbrapsht ne koherat e mesjetes, vitet me te zymta te artit dhe shkences, kur kisha shtypte dhe dhunonte c'do lloj arti dhe shkence. I quan fjalet e Migjenit "te shthuruna" dhe "te marra," dhe perserit zakonin e tij ku flet me bindje per gjera per te cilat nuk ka fakte duke thene se kushdo qe flet mire per Migjenin, flet me "artificialitet." Jo vetem qe quan genjeshtare dhe hipokrite admiruesit e Migjenit, por thote se vetem ai eshte aq i drejte e i zgjuar sa te dije c'eshte arti, e se vetem ai eshte i afte te gjykoje cfare eshte letersi apo cfare nuk eshte. Nuk ka njeri qe e do Migjenin si shkrimtar me gjithe zemer? 

Duke propozuar qe t'ia ndryshojne emrin teatrit te qytetit te Shkodres nga "Migjeni" (nje emer qe per mendimin tim eshte nje emer me se i denje) ne "Teatri i Qytetit," Zef Simoni kerkon qe ta fshije Migjenin nga memorja e popullit Shqiptar. Por Migjeni eshte nje gur i rende qe ka zene vend mire ne historine dhe artin Shqiptar me veprat e tij si "Poema e Mjerimit," "Luli i Vocerr," "Kanga e Rinis," "Të birtë e shekullit të ri," "Recital i Malcorit," etj. etj.. Migjeni eshte nje gur teper i rende per Zef Simonin, qe ne krahasim me Migjenin s'eshte vec se nje leter cigareje, qe ta levizi prej vendit. E vetmja e mire qe doli prej shkrimit te tij per Migjenin eshte se me shtoi deshiren te kerkoja librin e Migjenit qe mbaj ne nje qoshe te rafteve e tia lexoj rreshtat e njohura me deshire, me mall, me nostalgji dhe me beri ta dua sot pak me shume se sa e doja dje. 

Nga menyra se si shkruan Zef Simoni, te le pershtypjen se vetem prifterinjte jane te pagabueshem. Por ai nuk duhet te harroje se perfaqesuesit e klerit katolik ne emer te Zotit shpiken inkuizicionin  dhe dogjen ne turren e druve shkencetare vetem e vetem se ata thane te verteten (e megjithate toka rrotullohet -- Galileo). 

M.S. Zef Simoni, a mos valle ju keni marre persiper te digjni figuren e Migjenit, pa c'ka se jo ne turren e druve??? 


Ilda Gjelina 
New Jersey, USA 
....
E pergezoj autoren e ketij shkrimi!

----------


## s0ni

> Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria. 
> 
> 
> Letersia s'ka qene kurre e limituar vetem qe te ngjallnin shpresa dhe optimizem me shkrimet e tyre. Letersia nuk eshte fe, sic e ngaterron Zef Simoni keto dite. Letersia eshte art.


Sa bukur e ka thene "letersia eshte art''...nje menyre e re te mendosh per letersine.   :Lulja3:

----------


## ALBA

Pikërisht këtë dhe jo ateizmin e tij nuk doni ti falni edhe sot e kësaj dite këtij poeti gjenial goditjen e tij dhe jo herezinë e Vargjeve të lira, që ju i quani vargje të shthuruna, ku në ato ka pak Nitchshe, pak sovjetizëm, pak stil, shumë halle, shumë revolucion e shumë helme.

Migjeni ynë


Korab Hoxha

Kur në shtypin e provincës ndesh në doza banaliteti, është deri-diku e kuptueshme, por kur sheh se banaliteti gjen vend edhe në shtypin e metropolit, në emër të një objektiviteti fals për ti parë gjërat ndryshe, atëhere ky lloj amoraliteti rrezikon të shndërrohet në një normë shoqërore.
Artikulli për Migjenin, titulluar Përkrahës i një bote pa zot e i një shoqënie pa religjion, shkruar nga mons.Zef Simoni, Ipeshkv Ndihmës në Arqipeshkvinë e Shkodrës, botuar në gazetën Korrieri, qershor 2004, nis në këtë mënyrë: E thotë saktë Ismail Kadare për atë, por me qëllim fyes e të randë ndaj besimit: Mbaroi seminarin si një antiseminarist. Për sytë e një fetari, - vazhdon Ismaili, - ai ishte një dezertor i fesë. Migjeni delte nga seminari ortodoks si një djall me tre brirë.
Padre!
Ju ose nuk zotëroni kulturën e nevojshme ose spekulloni hapur! Po nëqoftëse nuk arrini të perceptoni se çthotë I.Kadare në studimin e tij. Migjeni apo uragani i ndërprerë, atëherë këqyrni me kujdes se çfarë thotë ai për artin e tij, në raport me ata poetë, të cilët ju mundoheni ti vendosni në Olimp dhe që për hir të së vërtetës, pavarësisht nga pompa dhe zulma e kohëve të fundit, pavarësisht nga zelli për ti parë gjërat ndryshe, ngjajnë me ca rapsodë të mjerë përballë artit poetik të Millosh Gjergj Nikollës.
Migjeni, - vazhdoni ju, - urrejtjen ma të madhe do ta kishte ndaj sa të këqijave, por mbi të gjitha, ndaj sa të mirave dhe ndaj asaj, që asht ma e mira, se do të përqeshte në shkrimet e veta të shumta Zotin, do të fyejë dogmat, institucionet shejte, shume Kishën Katolike, predikimet e gojëtarëve apriori.
Ky është mëkati më i rëndë migjenian, sipas jush, për të cilin pasi shpallni me cinizëm të hapur se vdiq, se kështu desh Zoti për atë, shpejtoni të lani hesapet njëherë e mirë, duke lajmëruar ndërkohë publikun, pas një litanie të stërzgjatur për objektivitet, se do të dalë vepra juaj e gjanë për letërsinë shqipe!
Meqenëse tash jeni në një moshë të tillë, kur, ku i dihet, Zotit mund ti teket që tju thërrasë pranë vetes, mos e shkruani këtë libër! Mos e rëndoni veten me gjithfarë sajesash e pandehmash për një nga poetët më të mrekullueshëm, që ka njohur shqipja e që i bën nder jo vetëm poezisë evropiane, por edhe asaj botërore. Aq më keq për ju, si njeri i Zotit, nëse mendoni që demokracia është një revansh, bile dhe më hidhur "një larje hesapesh, sepse mund të mbaroni punë shpejt me Migjenin e vdekur, po A mund të bëjë vallë shoqëria shqiptare pa veprën e tij? Ja, një pyetje, të cilës dhe Zoti vetë do ta kishte vështirë ti përgjigjej.
Kuptojeni më në fund, se vepra e Migjenit apo dhe e imzot Nolit, që po ashtu ju shqetëson, është e lidhur ngushtë me kërkesat e një brezi të tërë të viteve 30, i cili kërkonte oksidentalizimin e shoqërisë shqiptare, emancipimin dhe evropianizimin e saj. Ndryshe si mund të shpjegohen Kangët e Prendimit, Makbethi apo Hamleti? 
Mos bini pra, në pozitat e logjikës formale, duke barazuar thjesht veprën me krijuesin, kur dihet se vepra shpesh i kapërcen dhe bindjet, duke bërë shpesh një jetë të pavarur prej tij.
Nga ky këndvështrim, vepra e Migjenit, është vepra e një intelektuali të hapur ndaj ideve progresive të kohës, i cili hyn në konflikt me shoqërinë dhe institucionet e saj. Kjo protestë ishte gjithëpërfshirëse dhe i drejtohej mbarë perëndive, të qiellit dhe tokës (pra nuk drejtohej vetëm kundër kishës!), por ju natyrisht i bini këmbanës, që ju intereson.
Ndofta në këtë pikë, jeni për tu respektuar, sepse shprehni ndershmërisht pikëpamjet tuaja, që janë në thelb pozicioni më konservator i klerit katolik në Shqipëri, ndryshe nga ndonjë pushkë e blerë, që, duke fshehur përbuzjen e fshehtë, që ka për këtë komb, nxiton ti veshë atij lloj-lloj përcaktimesh etnike fyese. Ju shkruani se: Poema e mjerimit e Migjenit asht një material i dhimbshëm e i rrezikshëm, pse Migjeni ka kapë një aspekt të mjerimit, tue i sjellë botës shqiptare frikë, thatësi e vdekje të një terri të specializuem nga të zezat. Kështu Migjeni bahet vrasës i moralit, do të ishte ai që do të shuej dashurinë, që e jep të përsosun Krishtënimi edhe ndër vuejtje.
Edhe vetë inkuizicioni do tjua kishte zili këtë përcaktim. Keni harruar vetëm të shtoni në fund fjalët Të digjet në turrën e druve!, natyrisht, pas vdekjes. Dhe si për ta provuar herezinë e këtij poeti të errët e me pak ajër sllav i kundërvini emrat e Dostojevskit e sidomos të Leon Tolstoit burrave të letërsisë së bekueme ruse.
Të më falni, por sërish ngre pyetjen nëse ju nuk dini apo thjesht spekulloni? Sepse ishte pikërisht Tolstoi, ai, që u shpall heretik nga kisha ortodokse ruse për demaskimin, që i bëri kësaj të fundit. Në të gjithë veprën e tij, por veçanërisht në atë me karakter teo-filozofik Ku mbështetet besimi im? Tolstoi paraqet kundërshtinë e hidhur midis formimit të tij shpirtëror dhe asaj, që shihte në jetën ruse, të mbushur me vuajtje, dhunë dhe degjenerim, ku miliona e miliona ndodheshin në një varfëri të tejskajshme, ndërkohë kur kisha notonte në pasuri marramendëse. Duke synuar të shkrijë në një të vetme Biblën dhe Kuranin, Tolstoi mëtonte të krijojë një fe të vetme për të ngjallur dashurinë njerëzore për tjetrin, që në fakt është thelbi i Krishtërimit, por që institucionet e kultit e kishin deformuar deri në mosnjohje. Rebelimi i Migjenit, zemërimi i tij gati hyjnor buron po nga kjo arsye madhore dhe jo prej shkaqesh periferike, siç mundoheni ta banalizoni ju, duke shpërfillur jetën dhe karakterin e tij. Natyrisht dhe veprën, që buron prej këtij karakteri
Në emër të ushtrisë së lypsave, prostitutave, foshnjave të vdekura, malësorëve sifilitikë dhe fëmijëve të tyre të unët, studentëve të zhgënjyer dhe një rinie të humbur, në emër të dhimbjes për tjetrin, Migjeni e sulmoi dhe për hir të së vërtetës, e lëkundi thellë autoritetin e kishës! Dhe nga kjo pikëpamje çdo faqe e veprës së tij klith dhe në të njëjtën kohë rrezaton shumë më tepër dhimbje dhe dashuri për tjetrin se çdo predikim banal apo lotë të derdhur me tepri. Pikërisht këtë dhe jo ateizmin e tij nuk doni ti falni edhe sot e kësaj dite këtij poeti gjenial goditjen e tij dhe jo herezinë e Vargjeve të lira, që ju i quani vargje të shthuruna, ku në ato ka pak Nitchshe, pak sovjetizëm, pak stil, shumë halle, shumë revolucion e shumë helme.
Në fakt, ka një pikë në veprën e Migjenit, ku mendimi estetik komunist, por edhe ju me sa shoh, nxitoni të largoheni si djalli nga temjani gati-gati me alarm. Dhe ky është pikëtakimi i veprës së Migjenit me filozofinë e Niçes.
Ndofta, gjatë gjithë historisë së mendimit të lirë evropian, nuk ka pasur kurrë një filozof si Niçe, që ta urrente aq shumë idenë e qenësisë së Zotit, duke e cilësuar atë si më topitësen, më të hidhurën dhe më reaksionaren, që shtyp energjitë dhe mendimet e njeriut të lirë. Duke kundërshtuar bash këtë dhunë psikologjike, ishte Niçe ai, që kërkonte lindjen e mbinjeriut, duke çliruar energjitë e brendshme potenciale të ndërgjegjes njerëzore. Ky zgjim është i kudondodhur tek Migjeni dhe jo vetëm tek poezia Të lindet njeriu. Është pikërisht Migjeni, që, duke u çliruar nga dogmat dhe idhujt, shpërfaq prej thellësish të veta, atë energji, që u bënë më pas mishërim i idealeve të brezit të viteve 30 (dhe jo vetëm i komunistëve!), por i të gjithë intelektualëve progresistë, që synonin për një shoqëri demokratike evropiane. Është tjetër gjë, nëse me këto ideale më pas u spekullua dhe ky brez pësoi një nga tragjeditë më të mëdha, që ka njohur jeta. Por kjo ndodh se në kohën kur gatuhet e ardhmja, Zoti në qiell, me sa duket, bën gjumin e drekës.
Ishin po vargjet e Migjenit, që gjatë viteve 90, përkujtoheshin ndoshta më shumë se të çdo poeti tjetër nga rinia universitare. Janë sërish Vargjet e lira, që në këtë botë me mungesë dashurie për tjetrin, por të tejngopur me gangsterë dhe prostituta politike, me degjenerim, krim të organizuar dhe mafie, i ftojnë shqiptarët në protesta të reja. Doni apo sdoni ju, vepra e Migjenit gjeneron sërish një revoltë madhështore! Dhe le ti lutemi Zotit ju dhe unë që nuk e besoj që Shqipëria ka poetë të tillë si ai, të cilët numërohen vetëm me gishtat e njerës dorë. Në të kundërt, ky popull i mjerë do të lindëte e do të vdiste skllav. Dhe për këtë duhet falenderuar ky antikrisht, siç e cilësoni ju Migjenin.
Padre!
Mos kujtoni vallë, se i gjithë ky revolucion demokratik ndodhi në Shqipëri që ne të kthehemi në një Societas Jesu të Injacio Lojolës në vitin 1540? E kuptoni mirë se për çfarë e kam fjalën, sepse këto gjëra si specialist i dini më mirë se unë.
Nëqoftëse mendoni kështu, atëhere gaboni rëndë, sepse zjarri, me të cilin dikur spekullonin vetëm perënditë, është shpërndarë sot, në saje të njerëzve si Migjeni ynë, në miliona e miliona duar. Sot dhe një maturant i gjimnazit të Koplikut mund të zotërojë po aq kulturë e po aq shumë gjuhë sa dhe vetë Papa i Romës, të cilin ju e adhuroni aq fort!
Dhe nuk është aspak e vërtetë, se populli i Shkodrës nuk e do Migjenin! Nuk ka mundësi që një nga qytetet më me kulturë, siç është Shkodra, të mos kuptojë dhe të mos dojë një nga bijtë e saj më të dhembshur e më të mirë. Por jeni ju, janë turmat e fanatikëve, që dëgjojnë predikimet tuaja e që më pas marrin flakë nga  poshtë dhe shkatërrojnë shtëpinë muze, dhunojnë varrin dhe i thyejnë hundën bustit të tij.
Dhe para se ti ndërroni emrin teatrit, siç propozoni ju, ndërtoni më parë një teatër tjetër me fondet e kishës, që, me sa di, është bajagi e pasur dhe pastaj vërjani emrin në daç Teatri i Qytetit apo i fshatit, ku sundoni.
Të paktën kjo do të ishte më e ndershme nga ana juaj dhe Kishës Katolike, shërbëtor i bindur i së cilës shpërfaqeni edhe në artikullin e shkruar prej jush!

----------


## Jamarber

Nuk eshte hera e pare as e fundit,qe ,,Shqiptare ,,ngrihen kunder Shqiptareve qe me veprat e tyne i kan dhan emer kombit,pore dhe ju kan ndrique mendjet Shqiptareve,per tu largue prej skamies e paditunise.
Gjithmone ne qenien time i kam paragjykuar,njerezit e perkushtuar shum mbas politikes dhe fese,dhe sidomos ata qe duan ta perqojne me te gjitha mjetet e menyrat ,edhe te pandershme,rrymen dhe idete qe perfaqesojne.
Dikush qe ka menduar te sulmoje Migjenin e madh ne emer te fese ben nje te mire te madhe,pore edhe nje te keqe te madhe.
-Emira e madhe eshte se ngren ne nivelin e duhur vlerat e poetit te madh Migjeni,sepse shtresa inteligjente Shqiptare kundervepron menjehere siq po veproni ju.
-Dhe e keqja eshte se duke folur nga tempulli i kishes katolike,nje klerik me emer ne kete menyre,demton ne nje far menyre imazhin e njerezve per drejtuesit e sotem te fese.
 Mendoj qe i duhet dhen nje pergjigje e mire pikerisht ne gazeten qe aj e ka publikuar shkrimin.
Gjithashtu pergezoj Macen _blu,per temen mjeft te rendesishme qe ka hapur,dhe gjith pjesmarresit ne kete teme.
pershendetje

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje

Disa nga postimet u hoqen nga kjo teme sepse ketu nuk po diskutojme per revisten Kuvendi. Revista ka nje staf qe mund te kontaktohet per pershtypjet rreth saj. Ne kete teme po diskutojme per Migjenin...

Mace, me pelqeu pergjigja ndaj shkrimit te Zef Simonit. Faleminderit qe e solle ne Forum dhe me dhe mundesine ta lexoj.

----------


## pagan

mbrojtje shume te dobta i jane bere migjenit ketu, po te ishte gjalle atij do ti vinte turp per perkrahesit e tij. 

migjeni s'ka nevoje per mbrojtjet tuaja.

sepse,

zef simoni a kushdo qofte nuk mund ta ule poshte nje njeri qe ndodhet tashme ne qiell (n'est ce pas monoo), pa u ngjit dhe vete atje, du me thone, pa vdeke.

ps; mace shkrimi yt ishte teper energjik (si grifshe e vertete  :ngerdheshje: ), gjynah qe e harxhon gjithe kete energji me nje cop PRIFT te nje kohe pa shkelqim. ruaje ate, nje poezi e bukur si ato te migjenit do te mjaftonte, besoj, per ti dhene drite kujtimit te tij.

te fala.

----------


## Leila

Zef Simoni this, Zef Simoni that... Zef Simoni, Zef Simoni, Zef Simoni, Zef Simoni...

Po Migjeni?

----------


## LLemadeo

Do te benit mire qe ta mbydhni kete teme fare, pasi ju po i censuroni postimet duke i fshire ato qe kane lidhje me temen...

E ndersa leni 24 ore postime ku shjane e lendojne te tjeret!

----------


## LLemadeo

Duke e pare se ju si moderatore mbani njeanshmeri ne dergesat e postimeve te antarve, ku lejoni qe te qendrojne ne faqe postime me sharje dhe ofendime sic late ato te "macja bluh" dhe ne anen tjeter fshite tre here postimet e mija qe kishin lidhje edhe me temen dhe me disa pergjigje te thjeshta pa ofendime per ate "macjabluh", ndaj se ciles asnje here nuk kam shkruar asnje fjale te rende! E ajo se nga u inspirua dhe vodhi vrer duke shfrytezuar faqen e ketij forumi...  

Ajo sjedhje e juaj si moderator ku i hapni rruge njeres pale qe te sulmoje tjetren dhe pales tjeter ja fshini postimet, nuk eshte normale per njerzit qe mendojne se po bejne dicka te paster ne sherbim te komunikimit te Shqiptarve ne keto faqe !

Ky shkak me ben mua qe te largohem nga forumi shqipetar duke ju thene se:

Nuk do te hedh me ne kete forum asnje shkrim, asnje mendim, asnje krijim timin si autor i njohur ne publicistike-gazetari, pikture dhe poezi e proze qe prej vitit 1992.

Forumi shqiptar do te mbese ne kujtesen time si nje faqe ku krijuesi afrohet per te kontribuar dhe shahet e fyhet deri dhe nga moderatoret ku i fshihen postimet padrejtsisht!

Ju faleminderit

----------


## kulla

leila ti je funny!

llemadeo, me vjen keq qe nuk e kam, po do te te jepja adresen e vandalit.

ndersa sa per migjenin, sinqerisht, nuk e kuptoj se si mund t'a preki dot nje prift, qofte edhe terthorazi. kjo eshte humbje kohe.

----------


## pagan

e ç'rrendesi ka moj mace ça eshte llemadeo, trajtoe si nje anetar si gjithe te tjeret, pse duhet qe edhe ai te jet poet i vertete, apo kujton se ketu ka veç te tille, leri dhe atij lirine e tij, siç dhe ai duhet ne fakt t'ja u lere te tjereve. nuk eshte krim me qene i mefshte. apo ju keni marre persiper te edukoni gjindjen. 

duke reflektuar me vjen ne shpirt nje shprehje : (PA TË TILLA - d d). pra njerezit sa me shume me harbuteri ti trajtosh aq me shume ata te duan, sa me shume t'ja u shkelesh te drejtat, aq me shume kjo i motivon, sa me shume ti editosh (si ketu), aq me shume ata do te shkruajne e bile krijojne.
si puna llemadeos psh, po t'mos t'ja fshinin postet, pra te mos ushtronin dhune intelektuale e obskure mbi te, ai nuk do ta krijonte vjershen e tija, por do te vazhdonte akoma te merrej me migjenin.

apo jo mace, sa here ta kan mbyllur porten ty (apo mua, apo tjeteve) e ke hyre nga penxherja, hee, apo rrej.
prandaj them, ne na pelqen DHUNA, bile dhe migjenit i pelqente, ndryshe do zgjidhte jugosllavine per te jetu. kur mendon se dhunuesi tend (qe mund te jete zoti apo tjeter) eshte idiot e s'merr vesh fare nga jeta, ti fillon pa e ditur hiç dhe e dashuron. ça me bo, ky eshte "le destin humain"

----------


## LLemadeo

MIGJENIT

Vigan i shekujve do te jesh,
O Fanar i vargut te lire!
Nuk mundet jo gojet e cinikve
Qe te hedhin mbi ty erresire!

Dhe pse priftit ju dha liria...
Te flase e te thoje cfare te doje,
Nuk e thote, jo, demokracia,
Qe poetet ti marrin neper goje...!

Nuk e thote jo rregulli i njerezize,
As i Klerit dhe as i vete zotit!
Nuk e thone jo, pse njerzit e liq,
Eshtrat tentojne ti nxjerrin prej vorrit!

Zeri qe kumboje vargjeve te lira,
Ne kohet kur errsires kembana gjemonte...
Drite iu bene njerzimit qe te shohe udhen,
Kur drejt shekullit te ri po triumfonte...1

Ti shembull i guximit i fjales veteimtare,
Shekujsh do te jesh si nje drite ne erresire!
Pushteteve te liga, apo te cdo klase
Do te ua kallish tmerrin me vargun e lire!

Llemadeo, 2004

----------


## kalemi

> MIGJENIT
> 
> Dhe pse priftit ju dha liria...
> Te flase e te thoje cfare te doje,
> Nuk e thote, jo, demokracia,
> Qe poetet ti marrin neper goje...!
> 
> Llemadeo, 2004



O Llumadeo ku e ke psonisur kete mendim? Si copez e artikullit te sekretarit te lidhjes duket. Ah ku ju djeg menderja ju ku ju djeg... Mesele me te ndyre se kjo e Migjenit s'ka per te pasur sivjet ne lemin letrar besoj. Fshiheni pas Migjenit per te mbrojtur letersine tuaj te pjerdhur me draper, mullare, zetore e aksione. I vetmi gabim qe ka bere imzot mons. Zef Simoni eshte qe e ka kapur me Migjenin e vete m'i ben hosana Kadrese duke e kuotuar (shenje e dukshme te rehabilitimit te suksesshem te ketij te fundit me siguri).
Kjo eshte e gjitha politike fund e krye nuk diskutohet. Vec do kerthinj qe turren te "ruajne letersine" nuk e kuptojne.  Meqe Zef Simonit i dhembka aq shume poezia qe i shkoka kunder ideologjise se tij le ta nise me te gjallet njehere, me tere po(rdh)etet e shkr(dh)imtaret e oborrit totalitar qe i dogji kishat me themele. Ky eshte i vetmi faj i Zef Simonit. Tere c'mbet jane tuajat o te mjere. As qe duhet te lejohet te gjykohet nje klerik nga njerez qe jo vetem nuk zoterojne edukaten e nevojshme fetare, por qe u mungon dhe edukata shoqerore e morale. E si sulmohet? Me ca ese rrugace apo hartime tetvjecareje. 

Kini kujdes ku radhiteni o popull se Migjeni as harrohet nga nje artikull si i Zef Simonit e as do perkujtohet me shume nga "mbrojtja" juaj.

*Rente rrufeja ne hale!*

----------


## LLemadeo

> postuar nga kalemi me pare
> 			
> 		
> 
> Fshiheni pas Migjenit per te mbrojtur letersine tuaj te pjerdhur me draper, mullare, zetore e aksione. I vetmi gabim qe ka bere imzot mons. Zef Simoni eshte qe e ka kapur me Migjenin e vete m'i ben hosana Kadrese duke e kuotuar (shenje e dukshme te rehabilitimit te suksesshem te ketij te fundit me siguri).
> Kjo eshte e gjitha politike fund e krye nuk diskutohet. Vec do kerthinj qe turren te "ruajne letersine" nuk e kuptojne. Meqe Zef Simonit i dhembka aq shume poezia qe i shkoka kunder ideologjise se tij le ta nise me te gjallet njehere, me tere po(rdh)etet e shkr(dh)imtaret e oborrit totalitar qe i dogji kishat me themele. Ky eshte i vetmi faj i Zef Simonit. Tere c'mbet jane tuajat o te mjere. As qe duhet te lejohet te gjykohet nje klerik nga njerez qe jo vetem nuk zoterojne edukaten e nevojshme fetare, por qe u mungon dhe edukata shoqerore e morale. E si sulmohet? Me ca ese rrugace apo hartime tetvjecareje.


*Te fyesh te tjeret, nuk eshte zotesi!
Por eshte varferi mendimi, zinizem shtazarak,
Qe zvarre te terheq gjirizave gjith ere...
Ere qe kundermon djallezi qe larg!

Temen e Migjenit po e njollosin dhe po e bejne shume te rende gojet e liga qe shajne shoket e forumit...e ajo eshte nje politike sic thua dhe vete, ku flet per ate politike dhe e luan vete ose ben sikur e luan, ku shan te tjeret me fjale te ulta, per te realizuar ate fare inati te brendshem, kur te vrasin syte, fjalet dhe vargjet apo mendimet me vlere te te tjerve!

Cdo njeri me fjalet e veta tregon se kush eshte, cfare kapaciteti ka etj...ashtu sic keni treguar dhe ju, ku hiqeni ketu si mjeshter i vargut ku beni  ironi me vargjet e mija etj...por ne fakt deri me sot nuk pame asgje te bukur te shkruar prej teje...shkruaj dicka me mire se sa te me ofendosh mua...

E ketu po e shikon dhe vete se ka censure, ku sapo te dalin dicka si kritike kunder atyre llojeve qe thoni ju...menjehere e fshijne...

Ka kohe qe u kam thene moderatorve qe ta mbydhin kete teme, pasi ketu kur i fshini disa shkrime apo vargje dhe leni te te tjerve qe shajne...vertet po e ulni poshte qellimin e temes per Migjenin!

Edhe nje here ju them moderatorve qe ta mbydhni kete teme!
Nuk ja vlen qe te diskutohet me e sidomos me disa tipa qe na dalin ketu si pseudo-profesore te letersise dhe na japin te shara dhe orientime partije!*

----------

